# 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I see Becky retaining here. I wonder if they will have Becky vs Bliss as the main event of the show.


----------



## CJ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> I see Becky retaining here. I wonder if they will have Becky vs Bliss as the main event of the show.


If Charlotte & Sasha can main event HIAC, I don't see why Becky/Bliss can't main event SmackDown.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Becky Lynch absolutely should retain here. With as much build as this match has got, it should main event the show.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



CJ said:


> If Charlotte & Sasha can main event HIAC, I don't see why Becky/Bliss can't main event SmackDown.


True and it is also a match that was supposed to take place at a PPV so having it main event the show would make sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This isn't live ? And I see Bex retaining as well :becky


----------



## CJ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This isn't live ? And I see Bex retaining as well :becky


:nah it's being taped from Glasgow Scotland. Show starts at 7pm local time which is 2pm ET.



Dolorian said:


> True and it is also a match that was supposed to take place at a PPV so having it main event the show would make sense.


Yeah makes sense to save it for the main event, but this is WWE so who knows.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ahh okay, thanks for the heads up (Y)


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is my first ever televised WWE taping and I cannae wait. :yay I'm hoping Bex retains.


----------



## CJ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Punkamaniac said:


> This is my first ever televised WWE taping and I cannae wait. :yay I'm hoping Bex retains.


Sounds like you really lucked out with the No Mercy match being postponed :becky Hope you enjoy yourself mate


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

No way am I spoiling this for myself. So looking forward to this match.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



CJ said:


> Sounds like you really lucked out with the No Mercy match being postponed :becky Hope you enjoy yourself mate


Cheers pal.

Yeah as soon as the match was announced for Glasgow, I marked out like a little bitch. :lol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Becky and Bliss should main event. Sasha and Charlotte did it. Why not Bex and Bliss.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If Becky doesn't retain


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ThEmB0neZ said:


> If Becky doesn't retain


If Becky doesn't win, we riot. :beckylol


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I’ve said it once, I’ll say it again in hoping for a solid show.

As far as the Becky vs. Alexa match main eventing, sure, why not? I think Becky will be pretty over in that setting and Bliss is a great heel IMO, they’d be fine.

After that looking forward to how the teams mesh with each other.


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I wonder how much time this match will get. Smackdown has like 5 different stories going on and it's only 2 hours. I don't think it really needs much anyway, long matches are not going to do Alexa any favours. This will be 95% made up of Becky selling, there's only so long that can go on for. 10-12 minutes should be the max.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dibil13 said:


> I wonder how much time this match will get. Smackdown has like 5 different stories going on and it's only 2 hours. I don't think it really needs much anyway, long matches are not going to do Alexa any favours. This will be 95% made up of Becky selling, there's only so long that can go on for. 10-12 minutes should be the max.


It should get at least 12 minutes in the main event spot (seeing as it's the only match advertised) with Bex retaining. They are working with each other on house shows together so they are going to get to know each other real quick. It should be more back and forth.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well, in the USA commercial, The Women’s Championship match is the only thing being promoted, match or otherwise. So, maybe there’s a chance they do get the main event spot.

At the end of the day, with all the teams and stuff, this will probably be a very talk heavy show so I think it would be appropriate to end the show with a match you’ve promoted for over a month.

Oh, and hoping Breezango get that last spot for Team SD.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alexa Bliss bout to put the fiery redhead out.

:yes


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So who's the lucky bastard thats going to bring a if Becky loses we riot sign?


----------



## MDevitto

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Show "A" is coming...:wink2:


----------



## McCulloch01

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What's the likely card tonight? Contemplating last minute tickets after enjoying Raw last night.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



McCulloch01 said:


> What's the likely card tonight? Contemplating last minute tickets after enjoying Raw last night.


I was the same mate. But i'm exhausted from last night. 


If we don't see Punkamaniac's sign in the crowd tonight. We riot. :beckylol


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hoping for a decent show.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nearly at the Hydro, absolutely buzzing!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


Better try and go with one of these...


----------



## CJ

*SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****










*Please keep all spoilers in here* :benson


----------



## CJ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796025438837542912
:fingerscrossed


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

- Will the top 5 guys for Team Smackdown address the top 5 guys for Team Raw?
- Have we seen the last of James Ellsworth?
- Will the Miz actually be pulling for Dolph Ziggler to win and retain the IC title at Survivor Series?
- Will Becky Lynch or Alexa Bliss walk out tonight as the Smackdown Women's Champion?
- How will Kane fare off against the new dominant alliance of Randy Orton, Bray Wyatt, and Luke Harper?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Late in so missed start but

Corbin is out of survivor series after getting injured in match with kalisto..replacement to be named

Becky and Alexa just on now


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



validreasoning said:


> Late in so missed start but
> 
> Corbin is out of survivor series after getting injured in match with kalisto..replacement to be named
> 
> Becky and Alexa just on now


Well, that fucking sucks...


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



validreasoning said:


> Corbin is out of survivor series after getting injured in match with kalisto..replacement to be named


Damn, what happened?

I expect them to have Kane as a big guy replacement. Unless they debut Samoa Joe...


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Real injury or storyline?


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Hopefully Corbin is out and replaced by :harper


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

What (apparently) happened.

Main event was supposed to be AJ, Wyatt and Orton vs Ellsworth (lul), Ambrose and Corbin. Corbin said that he won't work the main event so he was replaced by Kane and Corbin had to face Kallisto. The match never happened as Corbin attacked Kallisto beforehand but he was clutching his knee so Kallisto worked the knee, even did a splash on it.

Looks like a kayfabe injury, tbh, but you never know.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



A-C-P said:


> Hopefully Corbin is out and replaced by :harper


Oh I forgot about him, damn it could really lead to some serious Wyatt take over during the match.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Kayfabe injury I think as kalisto kept attacking him 

Becky beat Alexa with disarmer..bliss' foot was on rope so storyline to continue.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



validreasoning said:


> Kayfabe injury I think as kalisto kept attacking him
> 
> Becky beat Alexa with disarmer..bliss' foot was on rope so storyline to continue.


I kept saying this Becky/Alexa feud wouldn't be over after this. Yet people kept insisting it was.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I thought for sure there would be an injury angle on Team SD but I thought it would be to write Orton off because of his wife's pregnancy.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

From Cageside seats



> - Brian Kendrick vs. Kalisto is announced for Survivor Series, with the stipulation being if Kalisto wins, he not only gets the title, but the Cruiserweight division comes to SmackDown.


That's right. An entire division goes over to the other brand if one guy loses the title.


----------



## Reotor

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Even in victory they find a way to make Becky look weak.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

To pull Corbin out like that and replace him with Kane or Harper(Even though I'm a fan) would be just meh!

To make things interesting Smackdown need to pull out The Undertaker or Samoa Joe.

There's James Ellsworth as well of course :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Are they really holding SD in the same arena? :lol

Didn't they do the same thing a few weeks back which resulted in a very poor turnout for SD?

Should have just had SD in England.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Hawkins beat crews clean lol

Ziggler vs Miz for ic title announced for next week

I might have taken it up wrong but I think Shane and Bryan said cw title will be defended against sd wrestler at survivor series


----------



## Reotor

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



JDP2016 said:


> From Cageside seats
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. An entire division goes over to the other brand if one guy loses the title.


Ugh...I hope Calisto wont win.
I mean, they failed with the CW on RAW and now they want to dump this on Smackdown? fuck off.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Could things go like the IC title going to RAW and the CW division going to SD? Wasn't that 205 show put right after SD ends? Makes sense.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> Are they really holding SD in the same arena? :lol
> 
> Didn't they do the same thing a few weeks back which resulted in a very poor turnout for SD?
> 
> Should have just had SD in England.


No worries there. SD sold out in advance so same sized crowd as last night


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

That Cruiserweight show that starts at the end of the month will be right after Smackdown so who knows what happens.

I think Kendrick will win, though.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Reotor said:


> Even in victory they find a way to make Becky look weak.


Or they found a way to have Becky go over Alexa without Bliss losing any heat and set up a rematch on PPV? Nah Becky should have squashed Bliss in 3 minutes, right? Smackdown is booking the women like champs compared to RAW.


----------



## JC00

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Reotor said:


> Even in victory they find a way to make Becky look weak.


How was that making her look weak? She still made Alexa tap. Alexa having her foot on the rope doesn't make her look weak. You want weak, go watch the end of the main event of Raw. Now that's how you make guys look weak.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

So looks like Corbin is really injured because he's out of the SS match. Or maybe it's a way to introduce someone from NXT?

Becky won against Alexa via submission but she had her feet on the ropes so there is some kind of controversy here.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Dolorian said:


> Could things go like the IC title going to RAW and the CW division going to SD? Wasn't that 205 show put right after SD ends? Makes sense.


 That would literally bury the SD midcard and would be the dumbest move they could possibly make. 

SD is struggling for time as is and can't fit a whole other division. Raw has 3 damn hrs and they really can't fit the CW's, it's a freaking joke which will only end up ruining SD.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

That's a really uninspired and kinda dumb way of keeping the Alexa Becky feud going. Tainting your few good babyfaces wins is kinda stupid. I hope it doesn't lead to Becky turning (which is insanely stupid) or Bliss just winning on the next ppv, which is also dumb.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Reotor said:


> Even in victory they find a way to make Becky look weak.



*How does that make Becky look weak?

If they are going to continue the feud this way makes Becky look the strongest over the options of double pin/Countout/DQ and so on.*


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> That would literally bury the SD midcard and would be the dumbest move they could possibly make.


Which is precisely why they will do it, hell it's been booked already :vince5


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Ambrose fun to watch live, tv doesn't catch half the stuff he does off camera

Crowd chanting for Ellsworth to tag in..still hasn't


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Wyatt, Harper and Orton vs. Ellsworth, Ambrose and Kane main eventing over Becky v Alexa :mj4

Sounds like a horrid show, much worse than Raw. They really don't try for these overseas shows.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Crews losing clean to Hawkins :lmao


----------



## Dell

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> Are they really holding SD in the same arena? :lol
> 
> Didn't they do the same thing a few weeks back which resulted in a very poor turnout for SD?
> 
> Should have just had SD in England.


SD is always in the same arena as RAW when they're in the UK, and yes SD always suffers attendance wise because of it.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Becky continues her reign over the 50/50 division in the most 50/50 way possible.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Ellsworth tagged himself in and Wyatt pinned him immediately

Bryan megaover in glasgow


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane fifth member of team sd after he accepts Bryans invitation

Crowd went mental


----------



## Reotor

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



JC00 said:


> How was that making her look weak? She still made Alexa tap. Alexa having her foot on the rope doesn't make her look weak. You want weak, go watch the end of the main event of Raw. Now that's how you make guys look weak.


Whats there to explain? its a non clean win, the kind of wins cowardly heels get when they retain.



JDP2016 said:


> Or they found a way to have Becky go over Alexa without Bliss losing any heat and set up a rematch on PPV? Nah Becky should have squashed Bliss in 3 minutes, right?.


No, not squashed. They should've had a decently long back and forth match with Becky coming out on top at the end.
Is it really too much to want Becky to have a clean win in her title defense? you know like Bayley had multiple times in NXT? like Sasha had in NXT and like Charlotte had in NXT?

No, clearly I'm asking for too much.:hmm:



Strategize said:


> Becky continues her reign over the 50/50 division in the most 50/50 way possible.


They should call it the Smackdown 500 :lol


----------



## emm_bee

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



AryaDark said:


> *How does that make Becky look weak?
> 
> If they are going to continue the feud this way makes Becky look the strongest over the options of double pin/Countout/DQ and so on.*


Aye, this. Sets up the continuation of the feud for TLC and hopefully a stipulation match to finish it, where Becky finally gets a clear victory and a path to the next challenger (inevitably Nikki Bella)



DoubtGin said:


> Crews losing clean to Hawkins :lmao


Poor Crews. Still, if Kalisto does the business at Survivor Series, he'll be reunited with his best mate Tozawa on the blue brand!


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



validreasoning said:


> Shane fifth member of team sd after he accepts Bryans invitation
> 
> Crowd went mental


Shane is the 5th member? fpalm


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Surprised Geekdown didn't make Ellsworth the 5th member, not like Shane is a big upgrade on him.

Really need to get things moving next week, it's the go home and we've barely had any build for anything other than Brock-Goldberg.

My interest for the event for the event has actually fallen after this week. Only interested in seeing Brock-Goldberg.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Smackdown gonna lose 5-0 in all 3 matches :mj4


----------



## Wynter

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

:lmao fuck showcasing and giving an opportunity to a talent on your roster. Put your fucking GM in the match instead. 

Can you imagine if Stephanie put herself into the women's match? The fucking heat she'd get from fans lol


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane is the 5th member? Anyone from RAW should ask for their release if they get eliminated by him.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane as the fifth member? I wonder how Danielson felt when he heard that.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Wait...Shane is the 5th member of the SD men's team for SurvivorSeries?


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Negan said:


> :lmao fuck showcasing and giving an opportunity to a talent on your roster. Put your fucking GM in the match instead.
> 
> Can you imagine if Stephanie put herself into the women's match? The fucking heat she'd get from fans lol


Well, you can't say anything bad about Smackdown so.....


----------



## Lothario

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



DoubtGin said:


> Crews losing clean to Hawkins :lmao


Came in to discuss that. Really wonder who the guy pissed off. Holy hell.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I can see the logic of the finish to the Becky/Alexa match. It keeps the feud going. But I can also see why some people might not like it. Becky hasn't gotten a SINGLE clean and decisive win on either SDL or PPV since winning the belt. And she's spent most of her time either losing or getting beat down constantly.

So this is her first proper title defense, in Scotland (where she's given the hometown pop), and I think that many were hoping that she'd FINALLY get a clean and clear win after months and months. So to have the match end via a dirty finish is disappointing to them.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Dolorian said:


> Wait...Shane is the 5th member of the SD men's team for SurvivorSeries?


 SD really has been garbage since No Mercy.


----------



## emm_bee

validreasoning said:


> Shane fifth member of team sd after he accepts Bryans invitation
> 
> Crowd went mental


Shane?

Oh for fuck's sake.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Green Light said:


> Smackdown gonna lose 5-0 in all 3 matches :mj4


Not really, but I can see Roman being the sole survivor after being 1 vs 3, Sasha and Charlotte being the survivors and New Day reigning supreme, also Kendrick and Sami winning and SD being buried 6 feet under despite being the better show


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane 5th member :what?


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> SD really has been garbage since No Mercy.


I agree and the novelty and honeymoon effect is wearing out and the cracks have been starting to show over the last few weeks.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Dolorian said:


> I agree and the novelty and honeymoon effect is wearing out and the cracks have been starting to show over the last few weeks.


 A lot of it has to do with Ellsworth IMO, too much filler and very little story progression.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I wonder if Shane is going to get heat because he's clearly taking a spot that could go to Daniel Bryan. If WWE goes with Brock/Shane for WM it will probably make fans resent Shane even more.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

So Rich Swann pins Brian Kendrick TWICE, and Kalisto gets the title shot?

Really freaking Shane is the fifth man? All of the talent on the SDL roster, and they pick Shane, seriously?


----------



## Reotor

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

On paper all RAW teams should win, no contest.

In addition to that, and I pray to god I'm wrong, WWE are going to have Zayn win the IC title and take it to RAW while Calisto is going to win the CW title and take the entire dead weight division with him to Smackdown.

Wow, I knew Vince was going to start Sabotaging Smackdown but not THIS soon.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> A lot of it has to do with Ellsworth IMO, too much filler and very little story progression.


Yeah that jobber has certainly overstayed his welcome.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Concerning Becky's win, they protected Alexa because they're high on her and they want her looking "strong" for SvrS. I actually think she made some fans backstage and no doubt she's more of Vince's type and will get a heavy push down the line. If Becky does beat her clean, it'll be at a PPV. I also believe them naming Nikki as captain (as well as having Bliss shove Bella into Becky) was for a purpose. Bella & Lynch will be likely be soon, but i am not convinced Becky is going to hold onto it. With the way she's booked, it's as if she's the champion begrudgingly. Don't see her carrying past the Rumble but Nikki vs Bevly should be the WM feud either way. They should have simply put the championship on a heel Nikki in the first place.


----------



## CGS

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Wait Shane is member #5 ? Surely a fucking swerve is happening


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane McMahon needs to FUCK OFF.

Yeah that's right...caps for emphasis bitches!

Nah let's not put Harper, Kane or any of the NXT guys in there...time for Shane to pull off his 'I'm one of the wrasslers' act once again.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Dolorian said:


> Yeah that jobber has certainly overstayed his welcome.


 He's Team SD's mascot :lol

The match is going to be a mess.

You know it's bad when the best thing you have to look forward to is Brock Lesnar v a 50 year old Goldberg.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> He's Team SD's mascot :lol


They now announced this muppet as SD's mascot? :lol

I am just waiting for him to be an entrant at the Rumble too. smh...


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> You know it's bad when the best thing you have to look forward to is Brock Lesnar v a 50 year old Goldberg.


Which will probably go 10 minutes and end up being the worst match of the night.


----------



## Godway

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

lmao Crews jobbing to Hawkins.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Naming Shane as the 5th member effectively buries their roster and is a terrible move. The McMahon vanity project has to end before true stars are ever made. I've always been an outlier as I've never cared for Shane McMahon and thought he was just as much up his own ass as the rest of the bunch. It was a joke that he lasted as long vs The Undertaker at WM as Shawn Michaels did and it'll be a joke when he outlasts 95% of the current SD team. This is absolutely ridiculous and can't be defended.


----------



## emm_bee

Dolorian said:


> Ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's Team SD's mascot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They now announced this muppet as SD's mascot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for him to be an entrant at the Rumble too. smh...
Click to expand...

You know it's happening. That, and a spot in the Wrestlemania battle royal.


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane 5th member. :maury


----------



## Lothario

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I was defending them last week as I believed they were genuinely moving on past the Ellsworth saga but I stand corrected and the majority was correct. They've jumped the shark and it's out of control. Sucks because they're so desperate for a hot angle that the moment they get overwhelmingly positive feedback, they milk it to death. I guess thats subconsciously why wrestling fans today boo everything to death (especially top faces) :lol 


Whether it's a mention in mainstream media (Cleveland Cavaliers) or a hot angles (Ellsworth) this company is like the homely, insecure 18 year old girl whom has never really had a romantic relationship. The first guy that tells she's beautiful, she walks to the ends of the earth for him until it becomes overbearing.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



JDP2016 said:


> Or they found a way to have Becky go over Alexa without Bliss losing any heat and set up a rematch on PPV? Nah Becky should have squashed Bliss in 3 minutes, right? Smackdown is booking the women like champs compared to RAW.


The match should have got at least 10 with Becky winning. Alexa can screw over Becky leading to her elimination at Survivor Series. This sets up the final match at TLC with a stipulation/gimmick. Alexa (with the help of Charlotte) can pin Bayley for heat. Babyfaces should never have this * and Becky is one of your very few beloved Babyfaces. Tainting them is insanely stupid.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Lothario said:


> Naming Shane as the 5th member effectively buries their roster and is a terrible move. The McMahon vanity project has to end before true stars are ever made. I've always been an outlier as I've never cared for Shane McMahon and thought he was just as much up his own ass as the rest of the bunch. It was a joke that he lasted as long vs The Undertaker at WM as Shawn Michaels did and it'll be a joke when he outlasts 95% of the current SD team. This is absolutely ridiculous and can't be defended.


Shane vs. Taker is legit WMOTY candidate. I get it that Shane is popular with the fans (god knows how) and he makes all the popular decisions, but he's a 46 year old non-wrestler who will be treated as a threat. We'll probably see another senseless bump just to get the fans all gooey in their britches.

Not sure what Apollo Crews deserved getting beat by that bum. Ellsworth needs to go as well. Vince has officially got his grubby little mitts on this show and is dragging it down big time.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



emm_bee said:


> You know it's happening. That, and a spot in the Wrestlemania battle royal.


Oh for sure, I wouldn't be surprised if they jobber gets a full time contract on SD.


----------



## Reotor

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Say what you want about Mick Foley but at least he is not taking spots from current talent on PPV.

Edit: not going to bother watching tonight, SDL screwed up hard tonight.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Couple of points. SD was a very casual crowd and Ellsworth was seriously over

When Bryan announced Shane as 5th member the roof nearly blew off the building so clearly they are looking for that to transfer to survivor series

Loads of subplots at sseries Imo, will wyatts reform, will Orton turn on wyatts, will shield reform

I don't see it being a 5-0 blowout anyway


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

So Becky gets no promo time again, and it's Alexa who's scheduled to be on Talking Smack. I'm starting to wonder if those Kevin Dunn rumors might not have some validity after all.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Reotor said:


> Say what you want about Mick Foley but at least he is not taking spots from current talent on PPV.


Or Steph who gets bashed a lot here. She at least has been keeping herself out of the women's segments for some time now.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

We need big names and draws. Shane-O-Mac is more so a DRAW than that balding bum Corbin. BTW, what's with all the Ellsworth hate? No one likes a loveable underdog???


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

So the next SDL PPV is TLC right? I'm wondering if they might be setting up for something big there with the Becky/Alexa stuff. A ladder match for the title perhaps?


----------



## Kostic

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I'm guessing Kalisto wins and brings the CW division to SDL, considering the new CW show is running immediately after the blue brand TV. They'll be handled much better on SD than on Raw, too. But what does that mean for the IC Title?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Shane McMahon? WTF! It should have been Kane, it's the mos logical choice. Now with Shane, the team Smackdown is just a joke.....


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



emm_bee said:


> Aye, this. Sets up the continuation of the feud for TLC and hopefully a stipulation match to finish it, where Becky finally gets a clear victory and a path to the next challenger (inevitably Nikki Bella)
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Crews. Still, if Kalisto does the business at Survivor Series, he'll be reunited with his best mate Tozawa on the blue brand!


It's a terrible way of doing it. It gives Becky an asterisk when you can easily continue Alexa Becky at survivor Series by Alexa causing Becky's elimination without tainting a face.

For a match that was promoted for a month, based off the thread it seemed kinda short for a match with a month build.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Reotor said:


> In addition to that, and I pray to god I'm wrong, WWE are going to have Zayn win the IC title and take it to RAW while Calisto is going to win the CW title and take the entire dead weight division with him to Smackdown.
> 
> Wow, I knew Vince was going to start Sabotaging Smackdown but not THIS soon.


:ambrose4

Why did you have to say that? It actually sounds like something they will probably do!

Now it's in my head! :no


----------



## Strategize

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> So the next SDL PPV is TLC right? I'm wondering if they might be setting up for something big there with the Becky/Alexa stuff. A ladder match for the title perhaps?


Ladder matches are more dangerous than HIAC these days so you can cross that off the list.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Kostic said:


> I'm guessing Kalisto wins and brings the CW division to SDL, considering the new CW show is running immediately after the blue brand TV. They'll be handled much better on SD than on Raw, too. But what does that mean for the IC Title?


 Seems like they're moving the CW's to SD and making the heavyweight division one big division with one title.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ham and Egger said:


> We need big names and draws. Shane-O-Mac is more so a DRAW than that balding bum Corbin. BTW, what's with all the Ellsworth hate? No one likes a loveable underdog???


They needed a face too. Team sd was four heels

Only face options once cena was gone were 50 year old Kane or ellsworth


----------



## emm_bee

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> So the next SDL PPV is TLC right? I'm wondering if they might be setting up for something big there with the Becky/Alexa stuff. A ladder match for the title perhaps?


Yeah some form of stipulation match entered my mind. Reckon they'll maybe do something for Nikki vs Carmella too, like the no DQ match that was mooted.

Have Becky win that, Nikki win her match and set up the road to WM as that's the clear money match for the SD women.

Also, feels fairly obvious Kalisto's winning at Survivor Series with 205 Live on Tuesday nights. Giving the Cruiserweights an hour on their own show >>>> a throwaway five minute tag team match on Raw every week. Just hope they give them some character development.


----------



## Varsity

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> So Rich Swann pins Brian Kendrick TWICE, and Kalisto gets the title shot?
> 
> Really freaking Shane is the fifth man? All of the talent on the SDL roster, and they pick Shane, seriously?


In my opinion Rich Swann (besides Gran Metalik) is my favorite CW. This pisses me off more than anything I've heard today. Even more than Shane being the fifth. The only reason Kalisto has the shot is because they want the risk of CW being sent to SD, which I pray it doesn't.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

If Shane is really the 5th member all the way through, then SD just easily topped Stephs fuckery in one week than she has done all year. So I hope Miz attacks Shane for good reason.

Also, Crews is undeservingly getting the Swagger treatment for some reason. Even thou I think damn near 4 years is enough punishment for swagger, I really see no reason for what is happening to crews atm. Crews and Neville are getting shitted on.


----------



## Sincere

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Honestly, the spoilers of this show make it sound lame. Maybe the actual show, or the resulting fallout going forward will make more sense, but the spoilers make it sound quite bad.

Nattie sounds like she's getting sympathy booking.
Alexa sounds like she's getting sympathy booking.
Becky's first title defense gets shit on.
Kalisto who has been off TV is suddenly injuring a big man in Corbin, and taking him out of a PPV.
No idea wtf is going on with the CW and IC shenanigans, but it looks like SD is about to get fucked by Raw in this regard.
Shane is in the elimination.

Wtf is even happening.

Nothing about this show makes obvious sense to me, from what I'm seeing in these spoilers.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



emm_bee said:


> Yeah some form of stipulation match entered my mind. Reckon they'll maybe do something for Nikki vs Carmella too, like the no DQ match that was mooted.
> 
> Have Becky win that, Nikki win her match and set up the road to WM as that's the clear money match for the SD women.
> 
> Also, feels fairly obvious Kalisto's winning at Survivor Series with 205 Live on Tuesday nights. Giving the Cruiserweights an hour on their own show >>>> a throwaway five minute tag team match on Raw every week. Just hope they give them some character development.


I mean it was such a specific finish. Referee misses the obvious rope break during a submission hold. So it just made me think that maybe they'll do a rematch where that won't happen because they'll take pinfalls and submissions out of the equation entirely. And given the PPV that we're talking about, well you know the rest.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



validreasoning said:


> They needed a face too. Team sd was four heels
> 
> Only face options once cena was gone were 50 year old Kane or ellsworth


You forgot Ambrose. EDIT: Oops no you didn't. D'oh!

Should've stuck Crews in there, but...oh no they wrecked that option pretty quickly.


----------



## JY57

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Damn the Tag Team Division gets stuck on Main Event and not even appear on Smackdown. Thats sad.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Sincere said:


> Honestly, the spoilers of this show make it sound lame. Maybe the actual show, or the resulting fallout going forward will make more sense, but the spoilers make it sound quite bad.
> 
> Nattie sounds like she's getting sympathy booking.
> Alexa sounds like she's getting sympathy booking.
> Becky's first title defense gets shit on.
> Kalisto who has been off TV is suddenly injuring a big man in Corbin, and taking him out of a PPV.
> No idea wtf is going on with the CW and IC shenanigans, but it looks like SD is about to get fucked by Raw in this regard.
> Shane is in the elimination.
> 
> Wtf is even happening.
> 
> Nothing about this show makes obvious sense to me, from what I'm seeing in these spoilers.


They make Becky, a FACE champion that loses all the time, win dirty in her first title defense. They have no idea what to do with their champions in general, and with Becky even more so.

I read that Kalisto was the one to ''injure'' Corbin, and I was like wtf man... I hope they follow up on it though.

Shane being on the 5v5 match is wrong on so many levels. People have covered most of it already, but isn't AJ Styles the team captain? How stupid will it look to have the comissioner take orders from a superstar? :lol

All signs point to them switching the IC and CW titles between brands, which will suck. Raw will be left with 3 singles titles that can be held by the same superstars so unless they are planning to do something new, there will be even less diversity. I can see the match between Owens and Reigns having the stipulation that whoever wins gets the unified title.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Aztec Asylum said:


> They make Becky, a FACE champion that loses all the time, win dirty in her first title defense. They have no idea what to do with their champions in general, and with Becky even more so.
> 
> I read that Kalisto was the one to ''injure'' Corbin, and I was like wtf man... I hope they follow up on it though.
> 
> Shane being on the 5v5 match is wrong on so many levels. People have covered most of it already, but isn't AJ Styles the team captain? How stupid will it look to have the comissioner take orders from a superstar? :lol
> 
> All signs point to them switching the IC and CW titles between brands, which will suck. Raw will be left with 3 singles titles that can be held by the same superstars so unless they are planning to do something new, there will be even less diversity. I can see the match between *Owens and Reigns having the stipulation that whoever wins gets the unified title.*


 They finally realized the UC is a joke of a championship and are trying to get rid of it by burying SD in the process.

They just cannot let SD have the big moments and are now trying to shaft the roster by moving the CW's over and taking the IC title.


----------



## AngryConsumer

validreasoning said:


> Couple of points. SD was a very casual crowd and Ellsworth was seriously over
> 
> When Bryan announced Shane as 5th member the roof nearly blew off the building so clearly they are looking for that to transfer to survivor series
> 
> Loads of subplots at sseries Imo, will wyatts reform, will Orton turn on wyatts, will shield reform
> 
> I don't see it being a 5-0 blowout anyway


As long as Styles emerges victorious at SS for Team SDL, that's all that really matters in the end.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

SmackDown looks so terrible from top to bottom this week.

Does Miz get any TV time? No match, no Miz TV, no match at Survivor Series. WWE really know how to absolutely kill someones momentum when they remember that said person isn't one of their chosen ones, so isn't allowed to even be entertaining.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



AngryConsumer said:


> As long as Styles emerges victorious at SS for Team SDL, that's all that really matters in the end.


 He'll probably be one of the first few eliminated, that's how they book heel champions :mj4

At least there's Taker and Edge to look forward to next week.


----------



## Kostic

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> Seems like they're moving the CW's to SD and making the heavyweight division one big division with one title.


Now that I think about it, I actually like that. You have two men's divisions - heavyweight and cruiserweight, each with its own world title. Only problem is, that means you have two heavyweight midcard belts on Raw, which I've found stupid even with a full roster, but especially now that it's two midcard titles on just a single brand. Do they merge them?

If that is the plan, I would bring in Samoa Joe and have him win the IC Title off Sami Zayn. Then build to a big WrestleMania championship unification match: IC Champion Samoa Joe vs. US Champion Roman Reigns.



Rated R Maryse said:


> SmackDown looks so terrible from top to bottom this week.
> 
> Does Miz get any TV time? No match, no Miz TV, no match at Survivor Series. WWE really know how to absolutely kill someones momentum when they remember that said person isn't one of their chosen ones, so isn't allowed to even be entertaining.


Seriously, what's up with that? The Miz has been on fire lately, so you'd expect he'd be a sure thing for the SvS team. And if not that, then an IC title match because his feud with Ziggler has not concluded. But no, he doesn't get that either. When I read that Baron Corbin is work!injured and off the team, I thought it was just a way to get The Miz on. But no, it's Shane. Dude has been absolutely killing it, and he's not even on the PPV.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Aztec Asylum said:


> *They make Becky, a FACE champion that loses all the time, win dirty in her first title defense. They have no idea what to do with their champions in general, and with Becky even more so.
> 
> *I read that Kalisto was the one to ''injure'' Corbin, and I was like wtf man... I hope they follow up on it though.
> 
> Shane being on the 5v5 match is wrong on so many levels. People have covered most of it already, but isn't AJ Styles the team captain? How stupid will it look to have the comissioner take orders from a superstar? :lol
> 
> All signs point to them switching the IC and CW titles between brands, which will suck. Raw will be left with 3 singles titles that can be held by the same superstars so unless they are planning to do something new, there will be even less diversity. I can see the match between Owens and Reigns having the stipulation that whoever wins gets the unified title.


1. No Promo time.

2. Not captain of the women's Survivor Series team.

3. Since Backlash has been pinned twice in a row in tag matches. Has zero non-title wins.

4. Gets repeatedly beaten down outside of matches.

5. Her first title defense ends in a dusty finish.

6. Doesn't get to main event her first title defense, despite weeks of build-up. Instead a random six-man tag and an announcement about Survivor Series go on last.


----------



## Ace

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Kalisto didn't injure corbin. Corbin injured himself just climbing off apron (which is why I thought it might be legit injury first). Bunch of refs came out to attend to him and kalisto then starting attacking him

Becky didn't win dirty, ref was just incompetent. 

Miz and styles were involved in long dark matches after taping was over. Miz lost to ziggler via superkick and styles beat Ambrose via exposed turnbuckle


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

I know y'all are mad about Becky not winning clean, but to me it looks more like a vote of confidence for Alexa. Looks like they're happy with her work in the past few weeks because I 100% expected them to kill this feud tonight. The fact that they didn't is a pretty good sign.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Kostic said:


> Now that I think about it, I actually like that. You have two men's divisions - heavyweight and cruiserweight, each with its own world title. Only problem is, that means you have two heavyweight midcard belts on Raw, which I've found stupid even with a full roster, but especially now that it's two midcard titles on just a single brand. Do they merge them?
> 
> If that is the plan, I would bring in Samoa Joe and have him win the IC Title off Sami Zayn. Then build to a big WrestleMania championship unification match: IC Champion Samoa Joe vs. US Champion Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what's up with that? The Miz has been on fire lately, so you'd expect he'd be a sure thing for the SvS team. And if not that, then an IC title match because his feud with Ziggler has not concluded. But no, he doesn't get that either. When I read that Baron Corbin is work!injured and off the team, I thought it was just a way to get The Miz on. But no, it's Shane. Dude has been absolutely killing it, and he's not even on the PPV.


Its nonsensical and terrible business. If you have a guy thats getting crazy over as heel, getting heel heat, delivering on the mic and in the ring, in a fantastic feud, restored credibility to the IC Title then why oh why would you pull the rug out from under him and make him irrelevant while also cooling off his opponent and the IC belt. They had rebuilt Miz, Ziggler and the Title, now all three have lost all momentum and lost their new found shine. WWE is such a ridiculous company.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Alexa looked decent from where I was (3rd tier). 

She missed one major spot, ddt off top but recovered.

Its obvious what wwe are doing though. Nikki, Becky and nattie are there to train, give advice and get over Eva, Alexa and carmella long term


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> 3. Since Backlash has been pinned twice in a row in tag matches. Has zero non-title wins.
> 
> 4. Gets repeatedly beaten down outside of matches.
> 
> 5. Her first title defense ends in a dusty finish.


3.She wasn't pinned clean though, therefore she's been somewhat protected. 

4.What's wrong with her getting attacked from behind, just like Carmella beating down Nikki, Alexa does it in cheap fashion, like a heel should do.

5.Let's see where this leads to, if more shit happens then that's the right time to moan.

As for your other points I agree. Her mic time is concerning, there's definitely truth in those Dunn rumours. Not making her captain was a very bizarre move. While not main eventing this week is also stupid, guess it boils down to favouritism again, Charlotte vs Sasha is a worthy main event, Becky vs Alexa isn't.

I don't mind Becky getting pinned, I don't mind Becky getting beat down, as long as it's done in a cheap fashion it's not really a concern, they are just finding a way to build up Alexa, which in my opinion they've done correctly. If Becky gets pinned clean and gets attacked face on making her look weak, then that's when things get concerning; however that hasn't happened...yet


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Alright_Mate said:


> 3.She wasn't pinned clean though, therefore she's been somewhat protected.
> 
> 4.What's wrong with her getting attacked from behind, just like Carmella beating down Nikki, Alexa does it in cheap fashion, like a heel should do.
> 
> 5.Let's see where this leads to, if more shit happens then that's the right time to moan.
> 
> As for your other points I agree. Her mic time is concerning, there's definitely truth in those Dunn rumours. Not making her captain was a very bizarre move. While not main eventing this week is also stupid, guess it boils down to favouritism again, Charlotte vs Sasha is a worthy main event, Becky vs Alexa isn't.
> 
> I don't mind Becky getting pinned, I don't mind Becky getting beat down, as long as it's done in a cheap fashion it's not really a concern, they are just finding a way to build up Alexa, which in my opinion they've done correctly. If Becky gets pinned clean and gets attacked face on making her look weak, then that's when things get concerning; however that hasn't happened...yet


1. Before tonight, she hadn't gotten a SINGLE win since becoming champion, not one. And even this one is tainted. So how is she being "protected" again?

2. There's nothing wrong with it in principle. When it happens week after week after week after week though, then it becomes tiresome. Also you'd think that your babyfaces would, oh IDK, learn something at some point and be better prepared.

3. The point is, it's her first title defense, in Scotland (where she's really over) and she couldn't eve get a clean win there. That's very telling imo. Would that have been too much to freaking ask for.

Also BTW, guess which one of the two is scheduled for Talking Smack tonight (hint it ain't Becky).


----------



## Kostic

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Rated R Maryse said:


> Its nonsensical and terrible business. If you have a guy thats getting crazy over as heel, getting heel heat, delivering on the mic and in the ring, in a fantastic feud, restored credibility to the IC Title then why oh why would you pull the rug out from under him and make him irrelevant while also cooling off his opponent and the IC belt. They had rebuilt Miz, Ziggler and the Title, now all three have lost all momentum and lost their new found shine. WWE is such a ridiculous company.


Plus now they're doing Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler and both are babyface. Sami Zayn vs. The Miz sounds much better.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



> Also BTW, guess which one of the two is scheduled for Talking Smack tonight (hint it ain't Becky).


... and what's wrong with that? Alexa actually has something to talk about tonight (ref fucking up her title match). 

Also, Alexa needs those spots more than Becky. Bliss is gonna get herself over mainly by talking because that's her best quality. Becky is already established and over so I really don't see the issue here.


----------



## Mra22

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

So looks like the CW division is coming to SD? It would make sense since they're having that new show after SD


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Kind of hoping Taker demands McMahon lets him take the 5th place against Raw... Hopefully...


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> 1. Before tonight, she hadn't gotten a SINGLE win since becoming champion, not one. And even this one is tainted. So how is she being "protected" again?
> 
> 2. There's nothing wrong with it in principle. When it happens week after week after week after week though, then it becomes tiresome. Also you'd think that your babyfaces would, oh IDK, learn something at some point and be better prepared.
> 
> 3. The point is, it's her first title defense, in Scotland (where she's really over) and she couldn't eve get a clean win there. That's very telling imo. Would that have been too much to freaking ask for.
> 
> Also BTW, guess which one of the two is scheduled for Talking Smack tonight (hint it ain't Becky).


1.She's being protected by not losing clean. Alexa has pinned Becky in cheap fashion twice in a row, first if I recall Carmella hit her finisher on her, then Alexa hit hers. Second time Alexa raked her eyes. It's not clean, therefore Becky is being protected.

2. That's WWE writing for you, I know why fans get frustrated with Becky's booking, but really it could be much much worse than it is now. Cheap attacks always happen, it builds the heel up which in this case is Alexa Bliss. They have to build Alexa up in a certain way, they have to make her a credible threat.

3.As I said let's see where this leads to first, if this is a way to continue the Becky vs Alexa feud then so be it. It's not like Becky has any other competition waiting in the pipeline. It's too early for a Becky vs Nikki feud, Carmella needs more time or there's the Eva Marie option :lol


----------



## LB1973

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Miz is fighting Ziggler for the IC belt next week, it is in a TV segment with Daniel Bryan. 

Also 

Naomi beat Natalya don't think thats been mentioned. Naomis entrance is fantastic live. 
Corbin injured himself I though it was legit til Kallisto attacked him. 
Crowd initially wanted Ellsworth as the fifth man. Bryan did mention himself but said he was still unable to compete, I can see a swerve here...

oh and I forgot the Vaudevillians were beaten by Breezango and yes we Fandangoed a fair bit hehe. Breezango will be on the SD SS team


----------



## Erik.

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm doing my utmost best not to see the spoilers.

Hoping for a good show.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't wait !


----------



## Erik.

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

They should have announced Daniel Bryan as the 5th member.

Then on the night of the show Bryan is attacked backstage and has to be taken to hospital. Luke Harper eventually takes his place as the 5th man but it turns out Harper and the rest of the Wyatt Family weren't the ones who attacked Bryan - who was it though? Was it Corbin? Was it The Miz? Someone from Raw? Who knows but the fucking pop for Bryan announcing his participation would have been unreal.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Erik. said:


> They should have announced Daniel Bryan as the 5th member.
> 
> Then on the night of the show Bryan is attacked backstage and has to be taken to hospital. Luke Harper eventually takes his place as the 5th man but it turns out Harper and the rest of the Wyatt Family weren't the ones who attacked Bryan - who was it though? Was it Corbin? Was it The Miz? Someone from Raw? Who knows but the fucking pop for Bryan announcing his participation would have been unreal.


Announcing Daniel as the 5th member only to pull him out on the night of the show to put Harper in his place is a sure way to have the crowd shit on the match to no end.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Dolorian said:


> Announcing Daniel as the 5th member only to pull him out on the night of the show to put Harper in his place is a sure way to have the crowd shit on the match to no end.


I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Godway

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

Did the crowd react positively to Shane being added or didn't they? Compare that to Baron Corbin, who hasn't gotten a response since his call up. Or wait, I think it was his match that the post-Mania crowd hijacked to do their Lets go beachball/beachball sucks chants while playing with a beachball. 

Corbin will never be anything. And these elimination matches are all stupid to begin with, while exposing how bad the roster(s) are that these are their "stars" competing head to head. 

Plus on the bright side, it's always good for guys to get out of jobbing to Roman. So if Corbin ever does manage to not suck, he at least isn't part of the fed to Roman club.


----------



## NotGuilty

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Erik. said:


> They should have announced Daniel Bryan as the 5th member.
> 
> Then on the night of the show Bryan is attacked backstage and has to be taken to hospital. Luke Harper eventually takes his place as the 5th man but it turns out Harper and the rest of the Wyatt Family weren't the ones who attacked Bryan - who was it though? Was it Corbin? Was it The Miz? Someone from Raw? Who knows but the fucking pop for Bryan announcing his participation would have been unreal.


Pretty shit idea from the get go considering all the attention WWE has put on the fact that he will never wrestle in a WWE ring again. No one with any sense would buy that he'd actually compete.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



NotGuilty said:


> Pretty shit idea from the get go considering all the attention WWE has put on the fact that he will never wrestle in a WWE ring again. No one with any sense would buy that he'd actually compete.


Okay.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fuck it! I'm watching a full episode of Smackdown tonight. Raw was so horrible, I can't even remember it. I am counting on the show to bring a smile to my face. (I haven't read the spoilers) If anything, seeing the girls will make me happy.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

watching the preshow.. man, seeing the women teams it's hard to figure how the hell they are going to book that mess in a competitive match, 3hw + nia jax is way too much


----------



## travis420

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Asuka842 said:


> 1. Before tonight, she hadn't gotten a SINGLE win since becoming champion, not one. And even this one is tainted. So how is she being "protected" again?
> 
> 2. There's nothing wrong with it in principle. When it happens week after week after week after week though, then it becomes tiresome. Also you'd think that your babyfaces would, oh IDK, learn something at some point and be better prepared.
> 
> 3. The point is, it's her first title defense, in Scotland (where she's really over) and she couldn't eve get a clean win there. That's very telling imo. Would that have been too much to freaking ask for.
> 
> Also BTW, guess which one of the two is scheduled for Talking Smack tonight (hint it ain't Becky).


Its not worth it man, Becky could get fired tomorrow and people would still come up with some way to defend it.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ObsoleteDelete said:


> Fuck it! I'm watching a full episode of Smackdown tonight. Raw was so horrible, I can't even remember it. I am counting on the show to bring a smile to my face. (I haven't read the spoilers) If anything, seeing the girls will make me happy.


What did you think about the segment with all the tag teams for Team Raw? I thought that was entertaining lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Tuesday's are always a good day in WWE.

Smackdown Live! :mark:


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

14 Minutes you Blue Bastards


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

booker talkin about the fight between jericho and sin cara :flair4


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lita is a Crossfit Jesus mark


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> watching the preshow.. man, seeing the women teams it's hard to figure how the hell they are going to book that mess in a competitive match, 3hw + nia jax is way too much


If she wasn't pregnant I figured they were going to do a Brie add or run in actually with Nikki as captain to even the odds.

As of right now I think they try to make Nia pissed off with a teammate on the Raw side


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> What did you think about the segment with all the tag teams for Team Raw? I thought that was entertaining lol


I literally don't remember Raw :serious:
My family became so bored watching it and turned to the football game. 

If I'm being totally honest, I only remember Roman Reigns looking good (sorry) and the women.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

jesus smackdown preshow, they are making fantasy teams, no one pick any smackdown superstars..ok


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> jesus smackdown preshow, they are making fantasy teams, no one pick any smackdown superstars..ok


:eyeroll


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Kostic said:


> Plus now they're doing Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler and both are babyface. Sami Zayn vs. The Miz sounds much better.


Indeed. Though they need to just end Ziggler v Miz at this point with how badly WWE have fizzled it out.

Miz v Ziggler next week though...which Miz will lose. And then what, no match at SS, no momentum, and coming off the losing end of a feud that turned to shit. Any half decent booker could have booked a better end to the feud than this, where all people involved look good. Not WWE though.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> :eyeroll


not sure i get it


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Becky vs Bliss is main eventing SD by the looks of it.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> So Becky vs Bliss is main eventing SD by the looks of it.


Awesome!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Here for the A. show


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Get a load of those pyros!!

It's the Phenomenal One!!! :mark:


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww yeah.. The champ opening the show!!!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

AJ :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> So Becky vs Bliss is main eventing SD by the looks of it.


Killer! Becky is more deserving of a main event spot than any woman on the roster. :becky


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why the fuck is there a 4 man commentary team, tonight...


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Can't start SDL any better than with the BEST in the business! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That TLC match should be guuuuud


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dat crowd all for AJ and AJ takes immediate heel control... He is master of crowd control. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"I'm in no mood for your boos either" - (heel) AJ Styles 2016 lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I appricieate the effort to get some heat AJ.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ellsworth looks like a foot :lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I still can't believe they chose BARON CORBIN.:lol

TRASH. How can anyone like this guy.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol Corbin getting no pops.. Corbin has potential but it's way to early.. They needed to build him further before inserting him into spotlight status


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is Orton heel or what.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is the crowd not mic'd right or something? It sounds like there's 30 people there.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It's so weird seeing Orton with the wyatt family.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Having to watch online so I'm about 15 seconds behind. Hate this. Liking the start to the show, though.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Randy Orton looking like a badass as a Wyatt Family member :mark:


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Headliner said:


> I still can't believe they chose BARON CORBIN.:lol
> 
> TRASH. How can anyone like this guy.


he's awesome on talking smack, only there for some reason but it's something


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Godway said:


> Is the crowd not mic'd right or something? It sounds like there's 30 people there.


It's taped.. Behold the magic of pre SD Live Smackdown crowd editing..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Get Ambrose & AJ away from this geek.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ellsworth getting bigger pops than REigns again.

Main event WM33


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

please not ellsworth


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh great the jobber is back...again.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mainboy said:


> Is Orton heel or what.


I wouldn't call Orton a heel IMO. He's looking more like a tweener to me.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This is fun! AJ gets so mad over James Ellsworth. This made my fam :lol


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

This geek needs to get off TV.. This is getting Gillberg levels of overdone..


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Man, even if Ellsworth is no more a novelty, I'm still very happy for him. I mean, look at him, in a tour in other country with WWE.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hard to believe that Ellsworth is the one of the most over guys on the roster.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol Orton doesn't fit in with the Wyatt's at all lol, two big hillbillies in old clothing and looking dirty, then you got Randy in a brand new hoodie and tights with a clean and trimmed shave look. At least put him in some similar attire to the Wyatts ffs.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I wouldn't call Orton a heel IMO. He's looking more like a tweener to me.


Tweener Orton is what's best for business.... 

or Legend Killer Orton. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dat shane POP


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Get this jobber off my screen


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I like how this is designed to get heat on Corbin but crowd is just like "Yeah, we don't care about him. Bye."


----------



## The_Jiz

Ace said:


> SD really has been garbage since No Mercy.


Its apparent SDL went into filler mode because they had to wait for the HIAC special to wrap up before they get SD v Raw started. Understandable. 

Now that they’re working into SS, all the fuckery on raw is going to spill into SDL just like how it was in the pre draft. If they really are switching the CW and IC then SDL is getting shafted there because the CW has been under booked with no names.

Shane getting named into the match is terribly damaging to the SDL brand.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh, FFS. I have a bad feeling where this is headed. fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WHY IS THIS CHINLESS LOCAL JOBBER STILL IN THE MAIN EVENT PICTURE!!!!???????????


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The official mascot? :lol This retard needs to gtfo my TV


----------



## EMGESP

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bray Wyatt seems to be digging Ellsworth. He keeps smiling.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The official mascot? :thelist


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The jobber as the mascot of the team...sigh.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*BAD ASS BECKY!!*


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Styles' and Orton's reaction is me. fpalm


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

this is so fucking weak


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Keep buying his t shirts just look his in the co main event soon in the main event


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Breezango!!!


----------



## TheFackingCrow

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Orton and Wyatt family felt out of the place in that segment.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

BREEZANGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They've overdone this Ellsworth stuff now, I like the guy but this is just getting silly.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Man.. Becky looks so damn good!


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> The official mascot? :lol This retard needs to gtfo my TV


I'm afraid he'll be a liability to the quality of the Team Raw vs Team Smackdown match


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> I'm afraid he'll be a liability to the quality of the Team Raw vs Team Smackdown match


He will probably be running around the ring like a muppet, just awful.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It really hits home what their issues are when you go from an opening segment sucking Ellsworth's dick to a Brock/Goldberg commercial right after it.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> He will probably be running around the ring like a muppet, just awful.


It's pretty bad when Santinos shit snake on arm gimmick seems acceptable in comparison


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Alright_Mate said:


> They've overdone this Ellsworth stuff now, I like the guy but this is just getting silly.


Yep just like they do everything that gets over, they shove it down your throats until you're choking on it and never wanna see it ever again.

Ellsworth gets over because he looks so god damn goofy and pathetic and suddenly he's on every episode of SD in the fucking main event ruining the world title feud.

Like you said it was fun at first but they've had this going on too long now, its ridiculous they've got this idiot jumping around doing a comedy act in the main event every god damn week.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

English with that Beard.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice Midcard pop for Kalisto


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Still can't believe Aiden English's Father In Law would be Eddie.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol How do you handle a match you wish both tag teams could lose? :lol This is fucking awful


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ellis' pops were nowhere near what was reported. He's going to get torn into at SvrS by Canada and rightfully so. Enough is enough. Get Dean away from this crap.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Breezango lives!


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

JBL got :buried


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

BREEZE-ANGO!!!! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

IT'S BREEZANGO!!! :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

VV are done.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

PUSH BREEZANGO!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Alright_Mate said:


> They've overdone this Ellsworth stuff now, I like the guy but this is just getting silly.


 It's bringing AJ and Ambrose down big time. This should be personal, instead there's a lot of comedy with Ellsworth in the middle........ they really need to move him down the card... but he's over with fans fpalm


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Breezango worked as the faces.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Someone's been listening to Kurt Angle. They knew that they didn't have but like 3 minutes, so they went straight to the heat, and the finish instead of fitting 10 minutes into 5. Great job guys.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WAAAAAYYYYY MAURO IS LIFE!!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Lothario said:


> Ellis' pops were nowhere near what was reported. He's going to get torn into at SvrS by Canada and rightfully so. Enough is enough. Get Dean away from this crap.


It is absolutely terrible and has done nothing for Ambrose or Styles and now it has creeped into the SurvivorSeries match and will end up taking away from the 5vs5 men match. Just terrible.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nice knowin' ya, Vaudevillains.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LMAO look at that picture for the tag teams' cross brand match! It looks like a mini-rumble preview match lol


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

FUCK YEAH BREEZANGO ON TEAM SMACKDOWN.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> VV are done.


They were done the second they were called up.. Perfect example of a geek retard gimmick that can get over in NXT because it's so retarded but bombs the second they're bumped up..


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Could have sworn reports claimed the six man tag was the main event. Kinda insulting to the performers that they'd throw them (Becky and Alexa) in the midcard on the actual show but then edit them to be the main event for the television broadcast. Why not just put them in the main event during the actual filming? :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Ace said:


> It's bringing AJ and Ambrose down big time. This should be personal, instead there's a lot of comedy with Ellsworth in the middle........ they really need to move him down the card... but he's over with fans fpalm


Honestly, they don't need him in the main event scene. AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose are already funny when they want to be.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They honestly need to let Aiden go back to his singing gimmick and get away from this goofy ass Vaudvillain shit, the singing shit will at least get heat on him.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Honestly, they don't need him in the main event scene.


I'd say they don't need him anywhere. There is nothing appealing or entertaining about the guy. He doesn't adds anything to the product.


----------



## Ace

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Honestly, they don't need him in the main event scene. AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose are already funny when they want to be.


 There shouldn't be any more comedy at this point.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Edge and The Undertaker...now that's A list.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Yep just like they do everything that gets over, they shove it down your throats until you're choking on it and never wanna see it ever again.
> 
> Ellsworth gets over because he looks so god damn goofy and pathetic and suddenly he's on every episode of SD in the fucking main event ruining the world title feud.
> 
> Like you said it was fun at first but they've had this going on too long now, its ridiculous they've got this idiot jumping around doing a comedy act in the main event every god damn week.


At times he's been very entertaining but acts like his wear off pretty quickly. If he appears now and again that's fine, but as you say he's been on every episode recently, now he'll be at Survivor Series too, just overdone fucking shit.

Thing is though if people keep cheering him and buying his merch they ain't gonna drop him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Watch they drag this Ellsworth sh*t out until TLC and then have him cost Ambrose the match fpalm


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> It is absolutely terrible and has done nothing for Ambrose or Styles and now it has creeped into the SurvivorSeries match and will end up taking away from the 5vs5 men match. Just terrible.


I actually thought it somewhat helped Dean with the fans while protecting AJ vs Ambrose, but I'm agreement that they've jumped the shark. His story should have ended last Tuesday. He has no business being in the arena at Survivor Series unless he has a ticket as a spector and they're making a mockery of the 5 on 5. No sideline antics are necessary. It should totally be about the men involved on both sides. Just absurd.


If Cena was ever needed with his shovel in tow, it's now.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God dreading hearing Natalya's "Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaahhhhhh" already god thats so fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh, wow, dubstep Medusa.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> They honestly need to let Aiden go back to his singing gimmick and get away from this goofy ass Vaudvillain shit, the singing shit will at least get heat on him.


He could actually get the Vaudevillain stuff over solo if he played a heel from those times. It's his partner that killed him. Getting into fights backstage, blowing off vets and agents when he first called up, and so on. He got anchored down by a dumbass who was used to being a top guy in NXT and didnt want to pay dues. No he wouldn't be a top star with the gimmick but he could be a memorable midcard act if he was solo.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***




DammitC said:


> Honestly, they don't need him in the main event scene. AJ Styles and Dean Ambrose are already funny when they want to be.


I think it was intended to be maybe a 2 week thing, but it got over with the crowd and it is even selling merch. I don't love it, but I'm ok with it for now. I believe that they were worried that AJ and Ambrose alone would get stale with the live crowds, so they are keeping Elseworth as one more way to foil the heel. It's working with the crowds. Which means it is probably working with casual TV viewers to a point. It'll be over soon. 

Not saying you are wrong, but I don't see it as a big deal in the long term right now, and it isn't actively making me change the channel.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nikki's tits looking extra Nikki tonight.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

*:mark: I wanted to see Nikki and Naomi so bad!!! They make me soo happy!!! I love them!!!! Even if it is just Nikki on commentary I still got to see her! *


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

yep i don't think i'll ever get tired of naomi's entrance


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Let's just be clear wwe, i'm only watching this because it's in Glasgow lol and frankly US election is far more gripping rn, mainly because electioneering is over 

PARRRTTYYYY!! I don't have to listen to arguing and all the fucking venom day in day out.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Nikki Bella looks sooooooo good!!!! My heart is throbbing! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Naomi's green tonight ain't right. Bright ass. Literally.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The two women in this match have wins over Becky and Alexa LOL.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why is Nikki the fucking captain? How does it make sense in any way? Raw's womens champion is their captain why is SD's not? Just another way to make Becky seem like some unimportant scrub.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Even the whistle doesn't work for natalya.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Carmella the fastest rising Woman in the division !!


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol When the whistle botches


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Lothario said:


> I actually thought it somewhat helped Dean with the fans while protecting AJ vs Ambrose, but I'm agreement that they've jumped the shark. His story should have ended last Tuesday. He has no business being in the arena at Survivor Series unless he has a ticket as a spector and they're making a mockery of the 5 on 5. No sideline antics are necessary. It should totally be about the men involved on both sides. Just absurd.
> 
> 
> If Cena was ever needed with his shovel in tow, it's now.


It is such a shame because the 5 on 5 men's match was looking so great with all the potential intriguing angles due to the men's backstories but now it is just very much ruined.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Natalya even horrible trying to blow a whistle. GTFO.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Time for Baron Corbin to beat up Kallisto :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> It is such a shame because the 5 on 5 men's match was looking so great with all the potential intriguing angles due to the men's backstories but now it is just very much ruined.


I just got the huge feeling that this Ellsworth sh*t is gonna drag out till TLC where Ellsworth costs Ambrose the win fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just got the huge feeling that this Ellsworth sh*t is gonna drag out till TLC where Ellsworth costs Ambrose the win fpalm


i would not be surprised if the damn jobber is an entrant at the Rumble.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ellsworth is definitely going to lead to him screwing Ambrose at some point, it's obvious. Which is really sad and going to make Ambrose look like an idiot.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just got the huge feeling that this Ellsworth sh*t is gonna drag out till TLC where Ellsworth costs Ambrose the win fpalm


*shudder* Please don't be right


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> i would not be surprised if the damn jobber is an entrant at the Rumble.


oh boy, he totally will, won't he? it's a never ending nightmare


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I just got the huge feeling that this Ellsworth sh*t is gonna drag out till TLC where Ellsworth costs Ambrose the win fpalm


Ugh. That completely ruins any anticipation for their TLC match, if he interferes.


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> Seems like they're moving the CW's to SD and making the heavyweight division one big division with one title.


Yeah 0 chance thats happening, rosters way to big to support another 10+ guys coming to Smackdown for a 2 hour show. Most weeks the tag team division can't get featured and upper mid card guys like Baron Corbin go MIA. 

Kendricks winning and Zigglers winning, no titles are getting moved. Survivor Series is quite literally just an extension of Bragging Rights from back in 09. It'll be 2-2 for both brands with the main event settling the score for who truly is the best brand.

Also I won't be surprised in the slightest if Corbin or Miz attack Shane next week and takes his place in the 5v5 match.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dat Daniel Bryan pop!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lmao Dean's face while Ellsworth was giving his speech.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That was a fun segment. SDLIVE is the best


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> *shudder* Please don't be right


I really hope I'm not fam.



AngryConsumer said:


> Ugh. That completely ruins any anticipation for their TLC match, if he interferes.


Exactly, get this jamoke off my screen forever.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

One of the best themes in the wwe


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Donnie said:


> That was a fun segment. SDLIVE is the best


There is nothing "best" about this chinless crap...


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Corbin with that good ass entrance. :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Really wish they'd give Corbin a motorcycle to ride to the ring, it'd make him look like so much more of a bad ass.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

rebel without a clue:flair4


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> oh boy, he totally will, won't he? it's a never ending nightmare


Lol ok, I KNOW I might be overreacting because we're 2 months away from the Royal Rumble, but he would be such a waste of a Smackdown entrant.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Zero pop for both lol


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Lucha Thing! God Damn Woooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kalisto will always be remembered for his awful promo after being drafted.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Everything sort of dies when Corbin goes to work.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> Lol ok, I KNOW I might be overreacting because we're 2 months away from the Royal Rumble, but *he would be such a waste* of a Smackdown entrant.


That's why they will have him as an entrant


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Really wish they'd give Corbin a motorcycle to ride to the ring, it'd make him look like so much more of a bad ass.


deadman walking 

you've done it now

you've gone and made a big mistake


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol a Shit injury angle? Really? Jesus christ...


----------



## Trophies

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The ring apron is a dangerous place man.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Corbin should have just hit an End Of Days on him soon as slid in the ring and beat him in record time.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lil' Rudy Charles giving zero fucks about Corbin's knee. :HA


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

FUCK YEAH KALISTO


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kallisto doing god's work.:mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

'That took money off of Kalisto's familily's table!'

Fucking hell Tunga.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Joe to replace Corbin?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

hey wait a minute asshole ... fuck the fuck off, are you a fucking face ya wee fucking dick.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

FUCK YO KNEE CORBIN.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> deadman walking
> 
> you've done it now
> 
> you've gone and made a big mistake


And I can't allow

You to think you could just walk away


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ROFL Kalisto buries Corbin. 

Kalisto the modern day Steve Austin.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Well that was dumb, Corbin had some good momentum as this loner bad ass, then they have this midget come out and take him out? Wow.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wait? A Crusierweight? A Babyface? Showing a mean streak? And its Kalisto?

I kinda like this.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Chants of "She fell over" as Corbin slips. 

Typical English children chant there :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Becky & Alexa aren't main eventing ?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao

And this f*cking jamoke Ellsworth is again !! :lmao this f*cking company.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn, little Kalisto being savage. I mean, he’s justified in doing what he’s doing but still, savage.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kalisto just showed me what I needed to see from him. He showed me fire. If they can turn this into something....it could be goooooood. I think these 2 can get this feud over. Promos will be a problem, but I think SDL can figure out something. 

That worked. Damn. I was just standing up to take my bathroom break when Corbin hit that clothesline. When he slipped....I mean it looked real. Hard to believe it was though as they seemed to plan out the attack to the knee. I jumped up when Kalisto came in with that kick. 

Way to turn around what we all assumed was a squash match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So there went Corbin's spot...


----------



## mgman

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Kalisto putting his Great Lucha Things to work on Corbin!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Becky & Alexa aren't main eventing ?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And this f*cking jamoke Ellsworth is again !! :lmao this f*cking company.


They've hyped Becky/Alexa for 45+ and now all of a sudden the 6-man tag is?! 

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



StylesP1 said:


> Joe to replace Corbin?


:lol


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Becky & Alexa aren't main eventing ?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And this f*cking jamoke Ellsworth is again !! :lmao this f*cking company.


I thought Mauro said it was their main event, the women's match that is.

lol i have one eye on an american map though and not listening properly lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



TD Stinger said:


> Damn, little Kalisto being savage. I mean, he’s justified in doing what he’s doing but still, savage.


Dude's lucky it wasn't Sin Cara he'd have been carried out on a stretcher :maury


----------



## imthegame19

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Ace said:


> He'll probably be one of the first few eliminated, that's how they book heel champions :mj4
> 
> At least there's Taker and Edge to look forward to next week.


I don't think AJ will be one of the first eliminated. But I don't think he will be one of the final few guys. If I had to guess final two guys will be Reigns/Ambrose. AJ will probably get eliminated by Reigns or Rollins due to Ambrose distraction or something. I could see something like Dean vs Rollins/Reigns and Ambrose eliminates Rollins and Reigns ends up beating Dean or something like that. Or maybe Ambrose ends up overcoming the odds and pins both Shield guys. I can see Raw winning Tag Team and Womans matches. So they might pull out the win in this match. 


People are freaking out about Shane being in the match too much. It's a elimination match and you know Shane isn't going to look like a bum in this match. I totally expect him to eliminate Jericho in that in this match. If Shane can have a long competitive Hell in a Cell match at Mania. They will book him strong in this match as well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> I thought Mauro said it was their main event, the women's match that is.
> 
> lol i have one eye on an american map though and not listening properly lol.


I'm pretty sure they said "the main event tonight"


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why is Otunga still there? If Phillips is on the team now why do we need Otunga? We don't need 4 fucking guys talking over one another.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> I thought Mauro said it was their main event, the women's match that is.
> 
> lol i have one eye on an american map though and not listening properly lol.


You heard right. Mauro did say that


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Becky vs Alexa is still going? I hate to see two women I love feud :lol


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm pretty sure they said "the main event tonight"


they are main eventing the first hour apparently


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Simply Flawless said:


> Dude's lucky it wasn't Sin Cara he'd have been carried out on a stretcher :maury


If they have both on 205 Live since Sin Cara signed a CW deal weeks ago on the preshow, that would make a n interesting idea. This mean streak Kalisto and anger management Sin Cara to fuck people up as Lucha Dragons 2.0; I mean you can be a face team and fuck people up ... Hardy Boyz or RVD/Sabu.

I believe the CW should get their own secondary titles, and personally trios or tag belts work. Trios could work if you paired them up with a guy like MEtallik or Dorado

Also, fucking glad to see Tajiri in those 205 Live commercials


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I'm pretty sure they said "the main event tonight"


well if these assholes promote this as the main event and then put the men on last well, they're dicks lol. it would also be predictable because we know they are dicks.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I've said it before.

But in away. James Ellsworth went from jobber to main event faster than any man in history. He's had quite a few main event segments lol


----------



## JC00

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So Becky & Alexa aren't main eventing ?!?! :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> And this f*cking jamoke Ellsworth is again !! :lmao this f*cking company.





AngryConsumer said:


> They've hyped Becky/Alexa for 45+ and now all of a sudden the 6-man tag is?!
> 
> fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm




Phillips clearly said there before the break that Becky/Alexa is the main event and up next was a look back of the lead up to the match


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Is it bad that Becky vs Bliss is like my 3rd favorite angle on SDL? I'm not even mad about it. Haven't been much of a fan of Becky throughout her WWE run.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

rofl at how they have to call every women's match a main event now.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wow, a women's title match with a build!

Who, in a million years, would have thought that could happen?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I do hate Becky's voice lol i gotta say, can't blame them for not wanting her on the mic too much. When its not cracking its her accent sounding THICK as hell


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wait for the pop fellas


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Phaedra said:


> well if these assholes promote this as the main event and then put the men on last well, they're dicks lol. it would also be predictable because we know they are dicks.


Well, I guess they're assholes after all lol


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

they are still calling it main event, are they fucking serious


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Are they really going with the whole "main event doesn't have to be last" thing.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

BOO THEM BOO THE FUCK OUT OF THEM, THIS IS NOT A MAIN FUCKING EVENT YOU ABSOLUTE THUNDER CUNTS.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ellsworth with his Columbo gimmick :booklel


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm not a fan of the pc women's revolution bullshit. 

But obviously Alexa vs Becky should have main evented tonight, it was the most hyped and anticipated match of the card


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I have not watched this show in so long. I'm totally lost. I am surprised I am :lmao so hard at Ellsworth though. Funny as hell the trolling of it all!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So apparently the mindset now is if you "feel" that a match is the main event then it is the main event. The term no longer seems to have any meaning.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If it's not last, then it's not the main event. fpalm

Although, it should fucking be.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Wow, a women's title match with a build!
> 
> Who, in a million years, would have thought that could happen?


the amazing thing is that they both feel like part of the roster, they are neither brushed off nor put on a pedestal, they are just performers doing their thing

this smackdown > raw thing is getting old, but in this case i really feel they are building the women division better in the long term


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ok, I’ve liked the way they’ve built this match up but if it’s not closing, stop calling it a main event. Because it’s not.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> :lol


If they need a replacement, why not? AJ made it clear as day he is the leader that has to get the team ready. If they need one more, it would make total sense that he calls upon a friend.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How do you call something a main event when its in the middle of the fucking show? God damn, its a damn shame fucking Ellsworth is more important to them than this title match.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

900th episode of Smackdown *Live*? Gotta love WWE


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

GIVE SAMOA JOE THE SPOT!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



StylesP1 said:


> If they need a replacement, why not? AJ made it clear as day he is the leader that has to get the team ready. If they need one more, it would make total sense that he calls upon a friend.


Oh I was not laughing at the idea of Joe being the replacement per se. Just wait for the show to end to see the replacement


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



JC00 said:


> Phillips clearly said there before the break that Becky/Alexa is the main event and up next was a look back of the lead up to the match


Clearly not fam.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How the fuck is the Main Event mid show?? :lol Fuck you WWE.. Just fuck you


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If only the 5th member for Team Smackdown is John Cena....


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Alexa comes out, it goes to commercial and we come back and we see Shane and Bryan backstage? Lol did Bliss's music get cut off and have to watch that while she was in the ring? lol.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They really have no fate in Becky as a horsewoman do they. :fpalm

- Marik Swift


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

is the crowd muted or something? i feel like i should hear a bigger pop


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

1 HOUR MATCH!!!!! :mark: :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God damn Alexa is so fucking hot!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Sasha & Charlotte have main evented two Raws & a PPV.

Becky has never even main evented a Takeover special.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> If only the 5th member for Team Smackdown is John Cena....


I would be down for that. Replacing Corbin with Cena? Quite the upgrade. If its Kane.....I give up on life.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sasha & Charlotte have main evented two Raws & a PPV.
> 
> Becky has never even main evented a Takeover special.


She didn't even win the NXT Women's Title.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Becky's got a wide a**, it's pretty underrated.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Battle of the thighs :homer


----------



## [email protected]

So far these 2 are the better women's rivalry than the RAW one. Still early though. They might blow it.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bliss Face is the absolute-fucking-best.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> She didn't even win the NXT Women's Title.


Which I didn't understand either, she should've taken the title off of Sasha. Now I know that means we probably would've never gotten Sasha v. Bayley at Takeover Brooklyn but Becky v. Bayley is a dynamic we've never seen and could've been just as good if not better.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wkc_23 said:


> Battle of the thighs :homer


Becky's body is just...:bateman


----------



## [email protected]

Who is the agent that handles the women's matches for SDL? Whoever it is keeps it surprisingly logical. Working body parts, build heat, and big comebacks.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

becky looks awesome in those nikki-esque shorts.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So is it a rule that every woman has to wear pantyhose in WWE when they wrestle? I mean i don't get why.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



[email protected] said:


> Who is the agent that handles the women's matches for SDL? Whoever it is keeps it surprisingly logical. Working body parts, build heat, and big comebacks.


Uhh.. This was pretty much every Cena match in his career until the past year.. It's played out and annoying..


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> So is it a rule that every woman has to wear pantyhose in WWE when they wrestle? I mean i don't get why.


Yeah never understood that either but all of them do.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63700449 said:


> They really have no fate in Becky as a horsewoman do they. :fpalm
> 
> - Marik Swift


Damn shame, because she's the best of the bunch.


----------



## [email protected]

Bliss is working that arm like a beast.


----------



## LB1973

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> is the crowd muted or something? i feel like i should hear a bigger pop


It wasn't as loud as I was expecting for her in the Arena. She is Irish not Scottish though and its Glasgow, so some of the crowd will auto hate her (its a football thing don't worry about it)


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> is the crowd muted or something? i feel like i should hear a bigger pop


There's definitely something fucked up with the way they edited this show. The crowd has sounded goofy all night. 

This match is good.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

alexa reminds me of a bulldog, she's small but so in your face, when she tried to punch her way out of the powerbomb i marked out


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> So is it a rule that every woman has to wear pantyhose in WWE when they wrestle? I mean i don't get why.


I would assume it gives them at least something to grab on to. Women have bigger thighs than most men, so it isn't like youre liable to grab bone as much as fat, which is harder when they are oiled up. I always figured it had to do with grip because it doesn't stop anything from slipping out from under tights as we have seen in the past with MElina and Layla


----------



## [email protected]

Godway said:


> Pongo said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the crowd muted or something? i feel like i should hear a bigger pop
> 
> 
> 
> There's definitely something fucked up with the way they edited this show. The crowd has sounded goofy all night.
> 
> This match is good.
Click to expand...

The match is good,and you can see the crowd reacting. Oddly mixed. Might also have something to do with how SDL mics the ring. Notice the women's matches have more umph to the slams.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God i really hope Bliss wins, shes been on fire and is one of the best women on the mic they got. I like Becky, but she can't cut a promo imo, and its more than obvious the company isn't behind her, just give it to Bliss and let her kill it in promos as champion.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good psychology shown so far, not as good as that AA vs Usos match a few months back but a very decent start.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



StylesP1 said:


> Becky's body is just...:bateman


Agreed, my dude/woman...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Hold on, could it be that they taped this match as the main event and edited it into this part?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Becky jiggling kada


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> God i really hope Bliss wins, shes been on fire and is one of the best women on the mic they got. I like Becky, but she can't cut a promo imo, and its more than obvious the company isn't behind her, just give it to Bliss and let her kill it in promos as champion.


I love Becky's promos. Like Alexa too.


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Harper deserves to be the 5th guy.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Digging Becky's gear. Looks pretty hot.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I don’t know whose idea was it for Becky to wear shorter shorts but I approve.


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Totally into the Alexa vs Becky match. A delight! I love both but appreciating the match.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



[email protected] said:


> Who is the agent that handles the women's matches for SDL? Whoever it is keeps it surprisingly logical. Working body parts, build heat, and big comebacks.


For what it is worth Finlay works as the primary agent of Raw with Road Dogg working in that role with SDLive. Now who books or handles the divisions under them who knows. Therewas talks of Sara Del Rey and D-Von both being groomed to travel with divisions on the road but the brand they were placed on was never released


----------



## [email protected]

These chicks would put on a goddamn show at WM I bet. They can both be trusted to do great spots


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Damn good match so far, Alexa working that arm all match is beautiful.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

They're actually trying to use psychology, this is nice to see. Both of them are looking awesome. Becky with that deadlift powerbomb, Alexa with her athletic spots, this is a fucking good match. And feels like an organic fight compared to the ridiculously choreographed shit you see on RAW.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm loving the stiff shots Becky and Alexa are giving each other


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Liking this match so far, good work by both women.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Hold on, could it be that they taped this match as the main event and edited it into this part?


that's actually a legit possibility as weird as that would be


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Botched that tornado DDT


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I wish Miz was the 5th guy and in a twist Bryan was told by Shane to get Miz to join, only for Miz to say fuck off and make him kiss his ass


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Godway said:


> There's definitely something fucked up with the way they edited this show. The crowd has sounded goofy all night.
> 
> This match is good.


Vince/Dunn editing effect in place.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That kick-out from Alexa's deadly DDT deserved a better crowd reaction.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

can't tell if they botched the tornado, or sloppy counter


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bliss missed that spot.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

For a womans match.. That was very acceptable and good


----------



## [email protected]

Good. Both stay strong with the bad call


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bliss got fucked over twice there. HEr foot was there at first, then she grabbed it, and then she had her foot on the ropes again


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Welp, rematch. I'm ok with it.


----------



## StylesP1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ooooooooo I love that finish!!!!!!!!!

Now give me a ladder match at TLC. Becky vs Alexa in the first ever women's ladder match:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Becky jiggling kada


Luke Sanders is one lucky MF.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I thought Shane said he was going to be watching this match? Why does he not come out and extend the match? Did the writers fuck up


----------



## [email protected]

Dolorian said:


> Bliss missed that spot.


Yea, but notice they fixed it without it looking terrible, AND Mauro called it well


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That was fantastic, holy shit what a match. The finish guarantees a rematch and I'm HYPED


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If that was the main event, why didn't it go on last..


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

A rematch in the women's division that I'm OK with. 

Hell yeah! :austin


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

The Miz is so angry with Bryan he won't even speak to him :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

REALLY? Shane fucking really?? The referee's decision stands? So you just gonna ignore that Bliss got screwed over and say "Meh refs decision stands whatever Becky can move on now" fuck off Shane you waste of space, Bliss didn't deserve that loss, how you can you just say "whatever ref's decision stands"?


----------



## [email protected]

StylesP1 said:


> ooooooooo I love that finish!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now give me a ladder match at TLC. Becky vs Alexa in the first ever women's ladder match


Omg. Imagine what they can do with how strong Becky is and how small Bliss is. They can pull off some legit TLC spots. So long as they don't do too much with he tables.


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Oh shit!

Trade the IC belt for the Cruiserweight belt? 

LET'S GO KALISTO, GET RICH SWANN OFF THE CANCER SHOW!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

omg I hope the whole CW division comes to SD.:mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Alexa Bliss is the full package.

The girl is money!


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wanted a clear victor.

But considering the roster is limited and Becky-Alexa has superb chemistry - I'm okay with that finish.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So they are concluding the Dolph/Miz feud next week and it seems like the IC title will be going to RAW while the CW division goes to SD.


----------



## LB1973

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> that's actually a legit possibility as weird as that would be


nah its in order


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Whats with the crowd tonight? Barely any pop for Becky, Aj actually getting booed. USA crowds seem louder. Main Event thats not the last match like WTF.


----------



## [email protected]

Headliner said:


> omg I hope the whole CW division comes to SD.


If I does, then they will lose he IC title. I think that title will be treated better on SDL.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

MAkes total sense since the CW division isn't signed to Raw contract wise. Sin Cara gave his Raw deal up for a CW deal on the preshow weeks ago. They can right a wrong and kill off the CW's on raw while also giving SDL a defacto 3rd hour.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

oh hell no, i wanted miz to have a dog in the fight between ziggler and zayn, if he gets the rematch now he won't


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So we just gonna ignore the fact that Shane clearly saw Bliss's foot on the rope but doesn't intend on doing anything about it? He clearly just said "The ref's decision stands" that means he isn't gonna make a rematch.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

You know what, I think that was a botch on the tornado DDT but they recovered from it really well and made it look like it was by design. That was a very good match, it was simplistic, told a story, worked for heat and comebacks, that was so much better than the pandering shit RAW keeps doing. When you talk about wanting the women to get a chance or get better or whatever, matches like this one are a much better argument than the wannabe revolutionary crap the other women are trying to do. 

I wasn't a huge fan of the ending, though. Just because of how hard the announcers sold it. They made it out like Becky was the heel, and that's fucking shitty announcer work. Basically Vince played his hand there, and showed that Alexa is the one he wants to get over.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I only hope they didn't fucking tell the live crowd that was the main event and they were confused about the main event tapings being the first hour of smackdown. 

dicks.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Aw fuck it attach Graves contract to the CW division in the stipulation for the CW division and attach Otungas in the stipulation for the IC belt. Raw can have the damn thing


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I just don't see the IC title going to Raw when they already have the US title.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> So we just ignore the fact that Shane clearly saw Bliss's foot on the rope but doesn't intend on doing anything about it? He clearly just said "The ref's decision stands" that means he isn't gonna make a rematch.


I doubt they'll leave it at that.

If so they do then they are doing a really good job of making Shane look like a dick.

- Marik Swift


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> So we just ignore the fact that Shane clearly saw Bliss's foot on the rope but doesn't intend on doing anything about it? He clearly just said "The ref's decision stands" that means he isn't gonna make a rematch.


Considering she has butted heads with them every talking smack and they didn't strip Becky despite the 30 day rule, you surprised Alexa got fucked?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Corbin costs Kalisto the entire Cruiserweight division.

Huge heat.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Otunga is beyond awful, dude was saying it didn't matter that Bliss had her foot on the rope because she tapped out fpalm. Then when the footage was played back he backtracked and said "AH i didn't see that before john ur right" what a freaking retard, even though he clearly indicated he knew her foot was on the ropes before the footage was played back.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

When that womens match was better than the overhyped HIAC main event


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I half way want to see Swagger and Crews as a tag team. They have a skill set that can work side by side in my opinion


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

yep, yep, this definitely is Main Event now, they're doing it after SD, it fucking must be lol.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:lol Hawkins needs to hit the gym.. Belly flab and saggy moobs...


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> So we just gonna ignore the fact that Shane clearly saw Bliss's foot on the rope but doesn't intend on doing anything about it? He clearly just said "The ref's decision stands" that means he isn't gonna make a rematch.


they showed to be biased as fuck toward faces, i'm still hoping it's a future angle in the work


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol looks like all those months of vignettes and build up for Hawkins debut was all worth it wasn't it? I mean listen to that amazing reaction he's getting for finally getting in the ring.....


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

WUT?

THIS IS BO OVER NEVILLE ALL OVER AGAIN!


----------



## Abisial

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Uh....okay


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Otunga is beyond awful, dude was saying it didn't matter that Bliss had her foot on the rope because she tapped out fpalm. Then when the footage was played back he backtracked and said "AH i didn't see that before john ur right" what freaking retard, even though he clearly indicated he knew her foot was on the ropes before the footage was played back.


He is a dumbass but to his credit he never said foot. HE talked about her grabbing the rope. JBL during the replay even says to him I'm not talking about that right there as she doesn't fully grab it, I'm talking about this and they go to the foot on the rope which Otunga says he didn't see. And that only makes sense if he is watching the ring over a video


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Who tf did Crews offend backstage?


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Lol looks like all those months of vignettes and build up for Hawkins debut was all worth it wasn't it? I mean listen to that amazing reaction he's getting for finally getting in the ring.....


The guy was dead on arrival.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Every time I see crews do a kipup


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Mordecay said:


> When that womens match was better than the overhyped HIAC main event


It actually was :lol


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

best part of smackdown (apart from being there live)


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And Glasgow gave zero fucks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

How's that main roster treating ya, Apollo? :HA


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Lothario said:


> Who tf did Crews offend backstage?


Vince when he walked up to him and Vince saw he was black.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****

The McMahons still think they are some kind of draw? Uh, OK, if that makes them happy...

So the Smackdown roster is so disgraceful than a non-wrestler on his 40s is the best they can offer.


----------



## [email protected]

Was not a fan of that. I don't think WWE had any idea what to do with either guy. To be fair....neither do i


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



the_hound said:


> best part of smackdown (apart from being there live)


God damn what a hottie.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> Vince when he walked up to him and Vince saw he was black.


Vince probably thought he was Titus O'Neil


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ziggler is so godforsaken obnoxious. Holy hell.


----------



## [email protected]

Please don't let this end for the Wyatt family. Orton as a Wyatt is great.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It's Dolph Ziggler 

I'm totally looking forward to his match against Sami Zayn at Survivor Series :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

hawkins should be miz's hype man/ tag partner.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:maury Styles and Otunga legit getting into it. :maury


----------



## [email protected]

Oooohhhohohoho. AJ just dropped the bomb on Otunga


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

God would someone shoot Otunga? please? Did he really just ask AJ "Why are you captain?" glad AJ put him in his place and just said "Uh cause i'm the champion you fucktard thats why" Otunga then got quiet and said "Yeah it is a nice belt" WHY IS THIS FUCKER ON THE COMMENTARY TEAM??!!! Talk about only having a career cause of your wife.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So Bliss vs Becky at TLC in a TLC match maybe


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



[email protected] said:


> Oooohhhohohoho. AJ just dropped the bomb on Otunga


Missed it, what did he say?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wonder how Ambrose feels about working so much with Ellsworth, considering he really hates doing stupid sh*t.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

"aj he's our mascot"
"but our mascot looks like a foot" LOL


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOL AJ Styles is still calling James Ellsworth a "foot." I swear, I feel like he hates Ellsworth more than he hates Ambrose.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

this episode was fine and all but seems more focused on building TLC than SS, the build towards the elimination matches was fucking weak, basically nothing for the tag one, very little for the women one... and ellsworth for the main one :justsayin


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wonder how Ambrose feels about working so much with Ellsworth, considering he really hates doing stupid sh*t.


Quite frankly I doubt he is really enjoying the damn jobber meddling on his feud with Styles. And I doubt Styles is amused about it as well.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dean's weight fluctuates more than anyone else's on either roster. :lol Hopefully he's just cutting. I can take him a lot more seriously against someone like John when he's bigger as opposed to how he was built around January.


----------



## [email protected]

nyelator said:


> So Bliss vs Becky at TLC in a TLC match maybe


I think it is a given. I also think it is a given that they blow it out of the water. I don't think they steal given any show with Styles on it, but I doubt they stink up the joint. I also think that they can main even without it feeling like so much of a token gesture. 

I bet Becky slams Bliss off of a ladder something fierce.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



[email protected] said:


> I think it is a given. I also think it is a given that they blow it out of the water. I don't think they steal given any show with Styles on it, but I doubt they stink up the joint. I also think that they can main even without it feeling like so much of a token gesture.
> 
> I bet Becky slams Bliss off of a ladder something fierce.


they won't main event over aj and ambrose and they shouldn't


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Dolorian said:


> Quite frankly I doubt he is really enjoying the damn jobber meddling on his feud with Styles. And I doubt Styles is amused about it as well.


I remember Ambrose saying he hated some of the dumb sh*t they had him do in late 2014 like the mannequin or the hotdog cart, so I could only imagine.

Both Ambrose & AJ are traditionalist they like things to be old school and straight up, so I bet they hate this rn.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bray Wyatt's hair makes him look like one of the aliens from "Battlefield Earth".


----------



## Gimme More

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



DammitC said:


> LOL AJ Styles is still calling James Ellsworth a "foot." I swear, I feel like he hates Ellsworth more than he hates Ambrose.


AJ's annoyance towards Ellsworth is comedy! I am :lmao over just how mad AJ looks. I have been missing out on this! I thought I'd HATE Ellsworth!


----------



## [email protected]

Lothario said:


> Dean's weight fluctuates more than anyone else's on either roster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he's just cutting. I can take him a lot more seriously against someone like John when he's bigger as opposed to how he was built around January.


He had lost a ton of weight last year. It looked terrible. He seems to be slowly putting it back on the right way. He seems to bulk/cut bulk/cut without it being too noticeable until he gets back to where he was in the Shield.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Wonder how Ambrose feels about working so much with Ellsworth, considering he really hates doing stupid sh*t.


He no doubt is thinking the jokes probably gone on long enough but the guy got a plant named Mitch over. He takes what he's given and makes the most out of it. Wouldn't blame him (or AJ) being fed up.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i'm sorry, the actual entertainment of the night is elsewhere, i'm going to have to catch the end of this and talking smack tomorrow. I can't concentrate lol, i need to sleep to take my eye off of this car crash election. And I mean car crash not in a way against any persons ... well maybe I do. fuck it. 

night.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I feel like Orton hardly even works out anymore and his physique is still better than 90% of the roster :lol


----------



## [email protected]

AJ is consistently destroying Otunga. They should have prepped his a little more. Otunga comes out looking more and more stupid.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Dean's working a lot better with the weight on, on that subject. Maybe that had something to do with his shit performance. 

"Kevin Owens? The guy with that women's title? No chance." :lmao AJ you rule.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Aj's right, it does look like a women's title.


----------



## StylesP1

Keving Owens? The guy with the women's title....No he couldn't beat me - AJ Styles

He's a winner!!!! :mark:


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

AJ has been freaking amazing on commentary tonight!!!


----------



## Ace

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

AJ buried the UC :lmao

Get to tweeting Kevin.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

dude 36 pages only?


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I like the building of tension between Harper and Randy.


----------



## StylesP1

Ronzilla said:


> dude 36 pages only?


taped show. The Raw thread had a lot less pages for that same reason. I hate taped shows for this very reason.


----------



## ShaWWE

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

When AJ decides that he no longer wants to wrestle, he needs to become a commentator.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



StylesP1 said:


> taped show. The Raw thread had a lot less pages for that same reason. I hate taped shows for this very reason.


good point b


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



StylesP1 said:


> taped show. The Raw thread had a lot less pages for that same reason. I hate taped shows for this very reason.


And it's Election Day in America.. People glued to the news of the clusterfuck vote taking place


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wow, Orton has an awesome vertical leap.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Lothario said:


> I like the building of tension between Harper and Randy.


Can never tell if Harper wants to murder or molest Randy :booklel


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Why are we watching this? The "Main Even"t already happened. Lets call it a day.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Therapy said:


> And it's Election Day in America.. People glued to the news of the clusterfuck vote taking place


and we got apollo vs hawkins... i mean..yeah


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I'm watching SD solely so I don't have to pay attention to the election.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

No one in the Wyatt's should be wearing trunks, just saying it looks really out of place.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Wow, Orton has an awesome vertical leap.


Where have you been.

He has always had a perfect dropkick and vertical leaps.

- Marik Swift


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That bulldog/clothesline spot ruled ass.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Good to see Harper back on the TV


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

dat goddamn big boot


----------



## [email protected]

Aweeesssoommmmeeee clothesline spot


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Great timing on Bray Wyatt countering that Rebound Lariat!


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Why are we watching this? The "Main Even"t already happened. Lets call it a day.


LOL.. I thought I heard them call the women's title match the Main Event :nerd:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

AJ going crazy over the decimation of Ellsworth is fantastic.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

ROFL Bray. That ending actually did make me laugh for the first time in Ellsworth's stupid run.


----------



## [email protected]

Wyatt on that sister abigail. Lol. He said fuck that


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

LOL THANK YOU BRAY WYATT :lmao


----------



## Donnie

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

THANKYOU BRAY YOU ARE A GOD


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;63702409 said:


> Where have you been.
> 
> He has always had a perfect dropkick and vertical leaps.
> 
> - Marik Swift


Yeah, but I almost always see Orton do his dropkick to running opponents. It's much easier to notice when it's a standing dropkick.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I truly want Otunga beaten to a bloody pulp and left for dead, that guy is the most annoying dumb cunt i've ever heard on commentary. At least Michael Cole has an adult sounding voice, Otunga sounds like a boy who hasn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Please don't name Ellsworth or Kane as the 5th member.


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Something about Ellsworth brings the best out of the commentary on the mic lol. "Shawn Michaels is rolling over in his grave and he's not even dead yet"!

"It was the no win music!"


----------



## Lothario

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

What a joke.


----------



## [email protected]

That crowd went insane for shane.


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

:mark: Shane in SS!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Ehh, could be a lot worse. I'm okay with this.


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Crowd really wanted Bryan. But look at that reaction for Shane, fuck Corbin.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shane McMahon:lol

I thought it would be Cena. Watch Shane get the final pinfall and be the sole survivor.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

That moment when the champion is the shortest person in the ring. :lmao

- Marik Swift


----------



## Therapy

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Headliner said:


> Shane McMahon:lol
> 
> I thought it would be Cena. Watch Shane get the final pinfall and be the sole survivor.


Still better than Corbin


----------



## WrestlingOracle

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So... Brock does a run-in to cost Shane/team SD, Shane does a run-in costing Lesnar setting up what will be an incredibly forced though admittedly merited match given their recent history?


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Lol yeah cause Shane is known for his amazing wrestling in normal matches aint he? Lol all he can do is jump off of shit thats really high, he's next to useless in a match where theres no weapons. Whats he gonna do knock them down with the wind behind his punches when he misses?


----------



## [email protected]

Arghhh. Bryan acknowledging that he's kind the list but isn't allowed to wrestle hurt.


----------



## Ronzilla

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shane- O- Mac..making me feel my 400 dollar Survivor Series ticket is more worth my money. thanks!


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

And the 5 on 5 men's match was looking so good. Now with Shane and the jobber added into the mix it is eh...


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

i'm not sure if i like it or hate it, on one hand this match is turning into a farce, on the other hand with shane there it really feels like Team Smackdown is coming for em


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

If the 5th member wasn't going to be John Cena, then I'm cool with Shane McMahon being that guy


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

It's a multi-man tag match. It isn't like Shane has to do much of anything. His presence will actually have people paying attention. Would you rather see Baron Corbin vs. Roman Reigns? :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So, on a show that has The Undertaker returning next week, Daniel Bryan makes the choice of... Shane McMahon for the Survivor Series team. Okay then.


----------



## StylesP1

Why they didnt use this opportunity to introduce Joe I do not know. I'm still holding out hope that he will debut as part of SDL at some point during SvS.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Godway said:


> It's a multi-man tag match. It isn't like Shane has to do much of anything. His presence will actually have people paying attention. Would you rather see Baron Corbin vs. Roman Reigns? :lol


That would at least be believable. Shane as a wrestler is just goofy and stupid, I can't buy him against anybody.

Is it SO hard to just get John Cena to fly in for ONE night?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Count me as one that is not as hype for the Shane McMahon inclusion. 

9 legit wrestlers. And a McMahon.

Oh... and a nobody in Ellsworth running around outside.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

who's on talking smack tonight?


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Saw the spoilers beforehand and I don't approve.

They take out Corbin and replace him with a 46 year old Shane McMahon, thought Smackdown was the land of opportunity, this just goes against Smackdown's philosophy.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

On the plus side, at least they took Corbin out and not Bray. I'll bet Vince was tempted.

And tell me I'm not the only one who has a bad feeling that Shane is gonna be the sole survivor? Not just because he's the GM of the brand, but he's scheduled to face Brock. This is just.....this is so WWE.


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

SmackDown...


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Godway said:


> It's a multi-man tag match. It isn't like Shane has to do much of anything. His presence will actually have people paying attention. Would you rather see Baron Corbin vs. Roman Reigns? :lol


It makes no sense kayfabe wise, he's an old guy who can't wrestle and is only known for jumping off of shit, why would you put him on your team if you hope to win?

And yeah i'd rather see Corbin against Reigns, at least its believable Corbin would stand a chance and be a valuable asset to the team.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would at least be believable. Shane as a wrestler is just goofy and stupid, I can't buy him against anybody.
> 
> Is it SO hard to just get John Cena to fly in for ONE night?


hell even without cena, miz is doing fuck nothing at SS, just do a segment with miz forcing bryan to ask in the ring in front of the crowd for his help, put an extra player in place for the match and keep bryan and miz's feud going


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That would at least be believable. Shane as a wrestler is just goofy and stupid, I can't buy him against anybody.
> 
> Is it SO hard to just get John Cena to fly in for ONE night?


Cena would make more sense than both of them, so I agree there. It shouldn't be that hard for Mr. "I'm not a part timer" to come in for one night. I mean, Goldberg and Lesnar are going to be in the same building for it and they're harder to get together than the Loch Ness Monster and Bigfoot. 

You're underestimating Shane's super-cool BJJ skills. He had Taker in a fake triangle for like 2 minutes at Mania. He's clearly legit.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> hell even without cena, miz is doing fuck nothing at SS, just do a segment with miz forcing bryan to ask in the ring in front of the crowd for his help, put an extra player in place for the match and keep bryan and miz's feud going


Thing is, they need babyfaces, cause all they have is Ambrose.

With Shane now on the team, as dumb as it is, the teams have an even number of babyfaces vs heels, 2 to 3.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

A Shane/Reigns outcome with the winner emerging for their brand is the ultimate WWE "Fuck You!"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

SD was pretty awesome.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Vince is the only McMahon who understands they need to put the wrestlers over, his kids only put themselves over.

And SmackDown looks like the geek show with Ellsworth as their mascot.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thing is, they need babyfaces, cause all they have is Ambrose.


eh not sure, they had corbin in place, granted the got rid of him but anyway the team was pretty much accepted, also aj is walking the line, as long as he doesn't taunt the crowd he's quite possibly the most over babyface in the roster, and hell whoever goes against reings is a babyface by default anyway

edit: i want to understand how much is talkin smack scripted, every mofo who shows up is so much more entertaning and has so much more charisma than in the main show


----------



## Godway

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



SAMCRO said:


> It makes no sense kayfabe wise, he's an old guy who can't wrestle and is only known for jumping off of shit, why would you put him on your team if you hope to win?
> 
> And yeah i'd rather see Corbin against Reigns, at least its believable Corbin would stand a chance and be a valuable asset to the team.


I personally don't like watching boring heatless crap like that. So if Shane gives the match a better atmosphere, then what is the problem? Corbin is a nobody and nothing, and that's all he'll ever be. What's a spot in this match matter to him?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Fandango has gone full Johnny Curtis NXT Redemption weird and I like it.

I would trade The Ascension and Vaudevillains for Golden Truth in all honesty


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Meh, there are a few things I dont like about Team SDL.
1. For the love of god, please, Please, PLEASE dont have Ellsworth screw Ambrose or SDL at Surivor Series. That would be the most retarded thing they could do.
2. Wish it wasnt Shane, it could have been someone else, Samoa Joe, maybe another midcard part timer. Anyone. The problem with John Cena, is that SDL would go OVERKILL on Raw with Cena as 5th team member. Ambrose, Styles, Cena, Orton and Bray. Those are the top 5 guys of SDL.
3. I hope Shane is eliminated early and maybe he could get an elimination. Maybe Braun or something, then he gets eliminated by KO.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Bryan has spent weeks taking the piss out of Raw for using old names yet is sucking off Edge and Taker

I semi want Shane to be killed like he was in 01 when he got eliminated


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

against the mizzler


----------



## Erik.

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwetna1 said:


> Bryan has spent weeks taking the piss out of Raw for using old names yet is sucking off Edge and Taker
> 
> I semi want Shane to be killed like he was in 01 when he got eliminated


I bet Edge and Taker won't be having main event matches on any WWE PPV's for the rest of their lives. Plus, they're back for the 900th episode on a show they helped build. Calm down.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Did they just throw out a Miz trade demand?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwetna1 said:


> Did they just throw out a Miz trade demand?


Miz gonna be traded for Zayn.

Watch. :bs:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Erik. said:


> I bet Edge and Taker won't be having main event matches on any WWE PPV's for the rest of their lives. Plus, they're back for the 900th episode on a show they helped build. Calm down.


Well considering Edge can't be touched and Taker could main event and headline any ppv he chooses, it just comes off as his being a whiny inconsistent bitch tbh


----------



## StylesP1

wwetna1 said:


> Fandango has gone full Johnny Curtis NXT Redemption weird and I like it.
> 
> I would trade The Ascension and Vaudevillains for Golden Truth in all honesty


there is money to be made with Breezango. Will they make it? Probably not, as its WWE we are talking about, but these two together can be great television if given a proper story.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Tyrion Lannister said:


> On the plus side, at least they took Corbin out and not Bray. I'll bet Vince was tempted.
> 
> And tell me I'm not the only one who has a bad feeling that Shane is gonna be the sole survivor? Not just because he's the GM of the brand, but he's scheduled to face Brock. This is just.....this is so WWE.


As long as he pins Roman...


----------



## Pongo

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



AngryConsumer said:


> Miz gonna be traded for Zayn.
> 
> Watch. :bs:


i don't think they want to separate miz and bryan... i hope... i mean it would be so stupid cutting off the program like that


----------



## Erik.

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



wwetna1 said:


> Well considering Edge can't be touched and Taker could main event and headline any ppv he chooses, it just comes off as his being a whiny inconsistent bitch tbh


I think you have more reason to complain about Shane being in the match considering Smackdown is the "Land of oppertunity" as opposed to two legends coming back to celebrate Smackdowns birthday.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

So guys does Bliss get a rematch?


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> So guys does Bliss get a rematch?


They wouldn't of done that finish otherwise.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Strategize said:


> They wouldn't of done that finish otherwise.


Good point maybe at TLC in a TLC match?


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> Good point maybe at TLC in a TLC match?


Doubt it'll be a TLC match. Especially after those tables spots fucked Sasha and Charlotte at HIAC, and Alexa's probably even lighter than Sasha is.


nyelator said:


> The two most single overrated people in a long time


Better workers than Alexa tho.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Strategize said:


> Doubt it'll be a TLC match. Especially after those tables spots fucked Sasha and Charlotte at HIAC, and Alexa's probably even lighter than Sasha is.


Yeah Bliss is 105 and only 5'1 those tables don't break that easy


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> Good point maybe at TLC in a TLC match?


Would love that, but it seems like only Sasha and Charlotte only get to make history of the women:crying:


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Would love that, but it seems like only Sasha and Charlotte only get to make history of the women:crying:


The two most single overrated people in a long time


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> The two most single overrated people in a long time


Just look at tonight. They say it's the Main Event , but put them on before an Apollo Crews match and an James Ellsworth match. Just put them on last, whats it going to hurt the ratings are going to be shit ether way.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



ThEmB0neZ said:


> Just look at tonight. They say it's the Main Event , but put them on before an Apollo Crews match and an James Ellsworth match. Just put them on last, whats it going to hurt the ratings are going to be shit ether way.


It was a good match I hope to god Bliss wins it though in the blow off I mean that has to be why she did not lose clean right?? right???? right???


----------



## Strategize

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> It was a good match I hope to god Bliss wins it though in the blow off I mean that has to be why she did not lose clean right?? right???? right???


She ain't winning bro stop it. She ain't over enough, or a good enough worker to carry opponents.
They're still building her up.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Strategize said:


> She ain't winning bro stop it. She ain't over enough, or a good enough worker to carry opponents.
> They're still building her up.


Well we will have to see.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Pongo said:


> i don't think they want to separate miz and bryan... i hope... i mean it would be so stupid cutting off the program like that


They really shouldn't, but it would be such a WWE thing to do. I can see Miz winding up on Raw and spending the rest of his career jobbing to Rollins, Balor and Reigns.


----------



## Darren Criss

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/smackdown/2074785-miz-should-replace-baron-corbin.html#post63705433


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> It was a good match I hope to god Bliss wins it though in the blow off I mean that has to be why she did not lose clean right?? right???? right???


Becky winning clean is the smart move. Never prove Alexa right about Becky being an undeserving champion.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Acezwicker said:


> Becky winning clean is the smart move. Never prove Alexa right about Becky being an undeserving champion.


Hope your wrong but by that logic Daniel Bryan was never a deserving champion at WM 30


----------



## MOBELS

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Miz will be in the Survivor Series match IMO. He'll attack Shane at the PPV and take his place after he loses to Ziggler on Smackdown. If they're smart they'll have The Miz as one of the sole survivors if they take this route, as it adds more fuel to the Bryan v Miz angle.


----------



## Asuka842

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> Good point maybe at TLC in a TLC match?


I doubt that it'd be a TLC match. If Charlotte (who's one of the bigger women on the roster) and Sasha (who's bigger than Alexa) couldn't make the table spots work, then I doubt that Becky and Alexa would have much luck.

BUT, perhaps a ladder match? That might work better I think.


----------



## Acezwicker

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



nyelator said:


> Hope your wrong but by that logic Daniel Bryan was never a deserving champion at WM 30


Bryan never lost as much as Becky has lately either. Becky has no clean/decisive wins since becoming champion.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Asuka842 said:


> I doubt that it'd be a TLC match. If Charlotte (who's one of the bigger women on the roster) and Sasha (who's bigger than Alexa) couldn't make the table spots work, then I doubt that Becky and Alexa would have much luck.
> 
> BUT, perhaps a ladder match? That might work better I think.


Yeah when I posted that is what I meant one of the three


----------



## nyelator

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Acezwicker said:


> Bryan never lost as much as Becky has lately either. Becky has no clean/decisive wins since becoming champion.


Look at how he won


----------



## Sincere

*Re: SmackDown Glasgow Spoiler Thread *** KEEP ALL SPOILERS HERE ****



Aztec Asylum said:


> They make Becky, a FACE champion that loses all the time, win dirty in her first title defense. They have no idea what to do with their champions in general, and with Becky even more so.
> 
> I read that Kalisto was the one to ''injure'' Corbin, and I was like wtf man... I hope they follow up on it though.
> 
> Shane being on the 5v5 match is wrong on so many levels. People have covered most of it already, but isn't AJ Styles the team captain? How stupid will it look to have the comissioner take orders from a superstar? :lol
> 
> All signs point to them switching the IC and CW titles between brands, which will suck. Raw will be left with 3 singles titles that can be held by the same superstars so unless they are planning to do something new, there will be even less diversity. I can see the match between Owens and Reigns having the stipulation that whoever wins gets the unified title.


For me, it isn't so much about Becky winning 'dirty' but that they had Alexa lose in a way that could only be used to build sympathy. You don't have a heel put their foot on the rope to avoid a loss without using a manager or ringside ally to do it behind the ref's back. That makes absolutely no sense, and totally confuses the situation.

It was obvious to me that this feud would go on till at least SS and probably even TLC, but they didn't need to go full retard to facilitate that. All they had to do was cast Becky as a fighting champion, and have Alexa do something after the first defense to warrant retaliation and retribution in the form of another title shot. They managed to extend Nikki v. Mella without having Nikki win dirty, or give Mella sympathy, yet they couldn't be bothered to do that for Becky v. Alexa?

No idea what's going on. What are they going to do? Turn Alexa face and Becky heel? :lmao fpalm


----------



## Punkamaniac

It was a decent enough show last night. Crowd popped like fudge for Shane and Ellsworth was a little over :lol even though surely his novelty has 'worn' off?

Great to see Bex retain but because it wasn't clean then Bliss will get a rematch but whether that'll be on Smackdown or PPV remains to be seen.

Only downside is that some inconsiderate fuck decided to pour beer on my, and my sisters coat meaning we couldn't wear them home as they were saturated and it was snowing which didn't pissing help. :fuckthis

Do they not clean the Hydro? Bloody floor was sticky as anything throughout the entire show and even before it started. :no:


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Orton vs Harper Bray on a pole match for TLC :maury


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Does anyone have a GIF of Bray Wyatt giving James Ellsworth the Sister Abigail? It was glorious :lmao


----------



## Screwball

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Remember on the first Smackdown post draft where Bryan and Shane looked into the camera and gave a speech about how the show is not about them and how it's about "the amazing superstars and giving them the opportunities that they deserve"? Apparently, they've forgotten about that. Luke Harper, one of the best big men to come down the pike in years was passed over for the boss's kid. :lmao

Moving on, Phillips is the "Host" of Smackdown, but is redundant when you consider Mauro has been setting the table immaculately for just under a year now. Phillips also must have been AJ Styles in disguise or a magician as he simply vanished during the second of two main-events (those poor women) where Mauro proceeded to do the "hosting" anyway. Is somebody being phased out ? Please bin Otunga if that's indeed the case, it'll probably be Mauro.

Speaking of Otunga, how about him gunning for Styles before getting put in his place by the champ. That was unbelievable, "What makes you think that you're the captain of Team Blue?" "Well, look at my shoulder there buddy." and then we have to put up with this Harvard Lawyer's cognitive dissonance to go with his throwaway comments like "he might have him.." or "man, what a match." or "MAJOR KEY right here" or "I was on the movie set with my buddy Adam Sandler instead of trying to get better at my job and......" what an utter hack.

McMahon dick slinging, creative jumping the shark and pointless additions. This company never ceases to astonish me, and Talking Smack, the home of strong promo work since its inception, a consistently entertaining show is going to be moved and presumably edited to heck with the cruiserweights taking the spot because the three-hour show wasn't enough. 205 brings up even more issues, but that's for a different thread for a different time.

It's highly likely that 7 (seven) people will be calling the action at SS at multiple times during the show. 

I thought the show was good despite the nonsense though. Energetic crowd, Bryan is still over like rover, the women had a very good match, Kalisto looked really strong upon return, I want to see more of Breezango and Bray rightfully shat on Ellsworth like AJ was supposed to. The talent were the strong points of the show, imagine that.


----------



## Sk34

Next week miz beats dolphy. 

Goes on to survivor series and beats Sami, at the same time kalisto wins bringing cruiser weight to snack down, this allows, smacks down to trade miz to raw while having the crusher weight as lower mid card, and those that are upper mid card get a chance at main events fueds and world title fueds.

Damn so many spelling errors. My bad, auto correct.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Smackdown thoughts:
-Four man announce team now? Why? That's very crowded. 
-Alexa Bliss/Becky Lynch match was not bad. This was Becky's first Title defense? How long has she held the Belt again?
-Kalisto is back! Glad his first match was against Baron Corbin and got the upperhand on him for once. Injuring him out of the Survivor Series match.
-Where is Cena? I miss him.
-So Shane McMahon is going to replace Corbin in the match? What the hell? Hope this is setting up for The Miz to attack Shane and replace him in the match.


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Wow, AJ Styles is tiny compared to everyone else.

I thought SmackDown was the weaker show, again, this week. Although Edge and Undertaker for next week? Awesome. I found myself skimming through most of the show like I was doing during Raw on its slump into HiAC. SmackDown’s Survivor Series build just isn’t half as good as Raw’s, for all my complaints I’d sooner a doomed Goldberg over anything they do with James Ellsworth. Likewise SmackDown’s teams have just as few people I am ambivalent to or don’t like but far less people I’m a fan of. 

The list is only getting shorter too with whatever the hell they’re doing with Baron Corbin. Why pull him out of Survivor Series and give it to Shane? Take the biggest match of Corbin’s career away from him so Shane can live up to the ego of the McMahon’s? Is Corbin getting suspended or is he legit injured? I thought they were finally giving him a push and then they ripped it away from him and us in such poorly handled fashion no less. Especially with the insult to injury fact hat Kalisto is now added to the Survivor Series card the same night Corbin is taken off it, in a Championship match no less. God I would have loved to have been the fly on the wall when Corbin heard this news. 

It was also weird they called the Women’s Title match the Main Event but put it on half way through the show. I mean they had that filler match between Crews and Hawkins AFTER their title match, what the fuck? Did you hear how dead the crowds were? And the fuck happened to Hawkins face? I love how they didn’t even bring it up. 

The actual match itself between Bliss and Lynch though was great, the only real truly good part of the show if I’m honest. Both Women came out looking awesome from this and I hope this sends a message to WWE creative that building a story over months where the two people aren’t fighting each other every week makes their eventual showdown have actual pathos. Did Alexa Bliss screw up the screw job finish though? That is pretty fail.


----------



## Piers

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

Shouldn't Natalya have won by DQ as Nikki shoved her ?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***

I forgot to watch SDL. Curiously I didn't even care when I realized it was 10:15 and I had missed it. I didn't watch any election coverage, either. I must have been sucked into a vacuum in the space/time continuum. It was blissful.


----------



## volde

I thought this was one of the weaker shows in last couple of months. I guess AJ Styles not having any match hurt it overall for me.


----------



## Punkamaniac

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



chronoxiong said:


> -Alexa Bliss/Becky Lynch match was not bad. This was Becky's first Title defense? How long has she held the Belt again?


Becklass Backlash but then she suffered an injury and had to miss No Mercy - so yeah, this was Bex's first title defence.



Jericho's List said:


> Shouldn't Natalya have won by DQ as Nikki shoved her ?


From where I was sitting I thought Natayla kicked out before the 3 count - how did that come across on TV?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



The Cleaner said:


> I forgot to watch SDL. Curiously I didn't even care when I realized it was 10:15 and I had missed it. I didn't watch any election coverage, either. I must have been sucked into a vacuum in the space/time continuum. It was blissful.


:lmao

I really like Orton in the position he's in atm. Shame it won't last long for me personally, but I feel like Orton in this role is like the last chance for Heel Bray to be a WWE champ, Also, if Bray somehow gets injured, he gives the title to Orton or Luke to defend till he gets better...lol idk.

Orton vs AJ could be a heel vs heel feud.


----------



## Dolorian

I just find the whole thing with Orton and Wyatt weird, Orton was working well as a face and it just turned the feud rather dull now.


----------



## Piers

*Re: 11/8 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: SmackDown Women's Title on the line in Scotland **[NO SPOILERS]***



Punkamaniac said:


> From where I was sitting I thought Natayla kicked out before the 3 count - how did that come across on TV?


I noticed that too but it happens very often with roll ups


----------



## Lothario

I know some voiced their displeasure and I'm definitely a proponent of having patience when it comes to storytelling, but im surprised at the lack of outrage and pushback over Shane being thrown in the 5 on 5. Granted we could always be getting setup for a swerve and Taker, Miz or Corbin could find their way into the match (or in Corbin case, _back_ into the match.) 

Thimg is, how much trust do we really have?

I dunno but the entire thing left a terrible taste in my mouth and at some point, enough is enough. You will never create stars if you don't throw them out there and if this was RAW, we all know this current arc would be getting torn to shreds. If it turns out to be a swerve, fine, but if it actually proceeds as advertised, the silence on this will be deafening. We can't play both sides or be conditionally outraged. We wouldn't take it if it was Mick and so we certaintly shouldn't be cool with it because it's Shane.


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> I know some voiced their displeasure and I'm definitely a proponent of having patience when it comes to storytelling, but im surprised at the lack of outrage and pushback over Shane being thrown in the 5 on 5. Granted we could always be getting setup for a swerve and Taker, Miz or Corbin could find their way into the match (or in Corbin case, _back_ into the match.)
> 
> Thimg is, how much trust do we really have?
> 
> I dunno but the entire thing left a terrible taste in my mouth and at some point, enough is enough. You will never create stars if you don't throw them out there and if this was RAW, we all know this current arc would be getting torn to shreds. If it turns out to be a swerve, fine, but if it actually proceeds as advertised, the silence on this will be deafening. We can't play both sides or be conditionally outraged. We wouldn't take it if it was Mick and so we certaintly shouldn't be cool with it because it's Shane.


With this decision of making the jobber the mascot for SD team and adding Shane into the mix it is SD the one that has messed things up for the men's match at SurvivorSeries. Now we will have Shane on the match (something there is zero justification for) and the jobber running around the ring and taking attention away from the match as well as the dynamics between both teams undermined. It is just terrible.

For as much as people bash her, Steph at least has been keeping her distance from the women's division on RAW and you don't see her in the ring or backstage with them during their segments anymore. If it was her the one who inserted herself into the women's team or Foley into the men's team we wouldn't hear the end of it from the SD marks.

If anything this decision by SD just exposed Daniel/Shane as hypocrites given all the things they have been saying since the brand split. So much for SD being a land of opportunities where things are not about the authority figures but the superstars.


----------

